# Kondogbia



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

Ho visto le immagini dell amichevole ... Questo è forte forte ...poi , magari era l avversario ma quando uno è forte si vede e questo puzza di campionissimo lontano 10 Km ...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto le immagini dell amichevole ... Questo è forte forte ...poi , magari era l avversario ma quando uno è forte si vede e questo puzza di campionissimo lontano 10 Km ...



Ho avuto la tua stessa impressione, sembra veramente forte forte , mi sa che hanno fatto un grandissimo colpo


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (16 Luglio 2015)

Pure a me è piaciuto tantissimo. 
Sembra abbia una gran personalità e anche un ottimo piede.
L'assist sul primo gol è stato veramente bello.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Chiaro sia fortissimo. Potrà diventare il nuovo Desailly. Ha ottime capacità difensive, di recupero palla, di doppia fase ecc. Ma sotto porta e a livello offensivo è ancora ai minimi. Quindi l'eredità di Vieira e Yaya è tutta di Pogba.

Io comunque con 40 mln avrei preso gente come Gundogan ecc. Dei registi dai piedi buoni. Senza sminuire Kondo sia chiaro, ma meglio la tecnica allo strapotere fisico.


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Guardate il loro centrocampo e il nostro ...


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto le immagini dell amichevole ... Questo è forte forte ...poi , magari era l avversario ma quando uno è forte si vede e questo puzza di campionissimo lontano 10 Km ...



Nell' under 21 della francia lui e Pogba erano quelli di livello superiore , solo che lui si è fatto ingolosire dai soldi de Monaco ,però adesso sono proprio curioso di vederlo all' opera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Nell' under 21 della francia lui e Pogba erano quelli di livello superiore , solo che lui si è fatto ingolosire dai soldi de Monaco ,però adesso sono proprio curioso di vederlo all' opera.



certo che la Francia in mezzo con questi 2 è apposto per 10 anni.. è sono pure fortissimi


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> certo che la Francia in mezzo con questi 2 è apposto per 10 anni.. è sono pure fortissimi



Infatti credo che per i prossimi Mondiali , loro sono fra i favoriti, perchè il loro giovani, fortissimi, saranno anche maturi per la manifestazione


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

No no ma che dici Lollo è scarso, ha fatto bene Galliani a scansarsi, costava troppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No no ma che dici Lollo è scarso, ha fatto bene Galliani a scansarsi, costava troppo.


Galliani si alza e se ne va ubriaco davanti alle telecamere di Sky. Scena ridicola quella in cui mentre Galliani e Lucas erano al tavolo a ingozzarsi, i dirigenti dell'Inter trattavano col Monaco e con il procuratore del giocatore. scena vergognosa, solo un incapace come Galliani può essere preso così a pesci in faccia.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (16 Luglio 2015)

Spero con tutto me stesso fallirà, ma la triste realtà è che questo è veramente forte, da un'idea di strapotere fisico notevole. E noi giriamo con Bertolacci


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto me stesso fallirà, ma la triste realtà è che questo è veramente forte, da un'idea di strapotere fisico notevole. E noi giriamo con Bertolacci



La cosa strana è che a vedersi ha un fisico da lanciatore di coriandoli


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2015)

Che fosse forte lo si sapeva eh raga...


----------



## wildfrank (16 Luglio 2015)

Vedendolo gigioneggiare alla sua presentazione, saltellare e quant'altro, ho pensato malignamente che assomigliasse in certi atteggiamenti a quel bambinone di Balotelli....e ovviamente ( mi scuso per la meschinità ma ho faticato a digerire la vicenda ) mi sono augurato potesse fare la stessa ingloriosa fine.....ma la responsabilità maggiore è di zio fester


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Luglio 2015)

Si sapeva che fosse forte


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2015)

Mi piacciono questi topic, della serie "Fasemose male"


----------



## Kaw (16 Luglio 2015)

Lo stesso giocatore ha dichiarato a più riprese di aver scelto l'Inter, convinto da Mancini (?). Ha detto pure che il Milan gli offriva di più, ma a quanto pare non ha potuto resistere al fascino della voce da sirena del Mancio.
Sarei il primo a prendermela con Galliani, ma in questo caso (e in quello di JM) non ha colpe, solo quella di aver dato un eccessivo risalto mediatico alla trattativa. 
Il giocatore è sicuramente forte, e se ben allenato e indirizzato potrà fare grandi cose. Per noi sarebbe meglio di no, ma direi che è tempo perso quello di pensare sempre agli altri...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto le immagini dell amichevole ... Questo è forte forte ...poi , magari era l avversario ma quando uno è forte si vede e questo puzza di campionissimo lontano 10 Km ...


Qualche giorno fa ho visto l'intervista di "benvenuto" dell'Inter o qualcosa del genere, mi è piaciuto parecchio. Sembra una persona seria, non ha dato risposte banali. Anche mentalmente ha l'approccio giusto per diventare un grande. Che dire, buon per loro. E noi guardiamo.


----------



## Snake (16 Luglio 2015)

buongiorno lollo


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> buongiorno lollo



Buongiorno sto ... hahah  

lo sapevo e giustamente mi sono voluto far male e ho guardato la partita e giustamente mi sono voluto far ancora male e ho aperto questo Thread... 

mannaia a me ... 

ho appena visto un tunnel che ha fatto  me l'ero perso


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma solo l'unico a cui non frega assolutamente nulla di sto qua?Non mi frega nulla che l'abbia preso l'inter.Ne mi frega se diventerà forte.Io voglio Zlatan e basta!!Altro che Kondocoso.


----------



## Alberto (16 Luglio 2015)

La partita dell'inter l'ho vista anche io, tutta... c'è poco da fare Kondogbia è veramente forte... Va bè!!! peccato, se è voluto andare li farà la fine di Zanetti, grande giocatore ma poche vittorie. L'unico modo che ha Galliani di controbattere è prendere Gundogan... allora si che l'affare l'ha fatto il Milan, ma se non fosse così, vedendo giocare ieri Kondogbia, credo che anche se l'ha pagato quasi 40 mln l'affare l'ha fatto l'inter a sto giro...


----------



## markjordan (16 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma solo l'unico a cui non frega assolutamente nulla di sto qua?Non mi frega nulla che l'abbia preso l'inter.Ne mi frega se diventerà forte.Io voglio Zlatan e basta!!Altro che Kondocoso.


idem , mai stato nostro
se e' forte lo vedremo


----------



## Redondo (16 Luglio 2015)

Ha sbagliato un passaggio ed ha fatto l'assist,ha giocato col carpi che ha lasagna titolare,allora Mastour è un fenomeno per il gol al Legnano?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Buongiorno sto ... hahah
> 
> lo sapevo e giustamente mi sono voluto far male e ho guardato la partita e giustamente mi sono voluto far ancora male e ho aperto questo Thread...
> 
> ...



benvenuto nel club dei grandi rimpianti. Siamo in tanti, anche se credevo di più..ma il club dei "eeeeh ma 35mln per un mediano sono troppiiiih" ha fatto parecchie iscrizioni.
Prima o poi si renderanno conto che la definizione "mediano" non ha nulla a che vedere con Kondogbia, giocatore che fa reparto da solo alla Desailly, alla Vieira....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2015)

Solo Gundogan e forse Xhaka sarebbero la giusta risposta a Kondogbia...purtroppo questo andava preso senza se e senza ma.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2015)

Io è da Brozovic che mi aspetto un salto di qualità.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Io è da Brozovic che mi aspetto un salto di qualità.



Brozo-Kondo-Kovacic
Hernanes

?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2015)

Molto forte, nel giro di un paio di anni sarà comprato da un top club.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Luglio 2015)

Ho visto in tv la sintesi della partita, menomale che era poco tecnico il ragazzo... rotfl, se era tecnico allora era Zidane


----------



## Hateley (18 Luglio 2015)

È un'amichevole estiva ragazzi...per me non è così forte come si crede. E poi l'Inter ha comunque una difesa da ridere. Non vanno da nessuna parte...


----------



## Proteus (18 Luglio 2015)

Leggendo certi commenti sembra che Kondogbia abbia appena trascinato l'Inter in finale di Coppa Campioni, vincendo da solo le due semifinali contro il Barcellona.Mentre invece si sta parlando di un'amichevole di metà luglio contro il Carpi.....nessuno mette in dubbio le doti di questo ragazzone, che ci sono tutte, però per "pesare" il giocatore aspetterei perlomeno il girone d'andata del prossimo campionato di Serie A.....a luglio e agosto son tutti fenomeni, sull'onda di Trofei TIM e Birra Moretti, poi a settembre comincia la stagione agonistica e spesso cominciano i problemi.Vedremo, vedremo....


----------



## pennyhill (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Brozo-Kondo-Kovacic
> Hernanes
> 
> ?



Imho meglio il franzoso da mezz'ala sinistra. Comunque il perno di tutto è sempre Kovacic, è lui quello che deve trovare la posizione giusta.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Imho meglio il franzoso da mezz'ala sinistra. Comunque il perno di tutto è sempre Kovacic, è lui quello che deve trovare la posizione giusta.



Ma secondo te a parte i cm della zolla di campo, è un regista o un'incursore ? Per me la seconda, pur essendo tecnico non è un regista.

A me piacerebbe rivedere Hernanes un pò come ai tempi del San Paolo, un èò più nel cuore del gioco.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Luglio 2015)

Per me é un giocatore da 4-4-2/4-2-3-1.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2015)

Becca 10 mln lordi ed è stato pagato 40 mln. Bravo lo deve esser sicuro, altrimenti.....


----------



## Danielsan (19 Luglio 2015)

Redondo ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato un passaggio ed ha fatto l'assist,ha giocato col carpi che ha lasagna titolare,allora Mastour è un fenomeno per il gol al Legnano?



Kevin Lasagna  
Il Bale della bassa Modenese..


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Kevin Lasagna
> Il Bale della bassa Modenese..



Lasagna re del mondo


----------



## wildfrank (19 Luglio 2015)

kondocoso mi ha fatto impressione fin da subito: in campo RIMBALZA per la potenza, sembra un purosangue sulla linea di partenza....speriamo che non ci dia qualche purga..


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Luglio 2015)

E' troppo forte kondiiii ihihi io l'avevo detto che era fortixxximo!ihihi!1111!11!1!1!1!!!Ha giocato benixximo contro il temibile Carpi!E' il nuovo Pogba misto a Vieira,Maradona,Messi e Pelè!!E' potentixxxxxximo.Pallone dddddiiiiii orooooooooo!!Vaiiiiiiiiii Kondiiiiii ihihi!!!11!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Luglio 2015)

é fortissimo, ma l'Inter può fare miracoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2015)

C'ho ancora sto boccone amaro da mandare giù ... Come ha giocato il " Tim" che non ho potuto vedere nulla per via del fuso ???


----------



## Reedz (14 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'ho ancora sto boccone amaro da mandare giù ... Come ha giocato il " Tim" che non ho potuto vedere nulla per via del fuso ???



La prima partita contro di noi è partito nei primi 10 minuti con personalità, osava abbastanza e stava andando molto bene, poi si è eclissato e si è limitato semplicemente al compitino, mi aspetto molto di più da lui in campionato, soprattutto per la cifra che hanno sborsato i perdazzurri


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Agosto 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> La prima partita contro di noi è partito nei primi 10 minuti con personalità, osava abbastanza e stava andando molto bene, poi si è eclissato e si è limitato semplicemente al compitino, mi aspetto molto di più da lui in campionato, soprattutto per la cifra che hanno sborsato i perdazzurri



Guarda onestamente per quanto è costato deve ripeto DEVE essere un fuoriclasse che faccia la differenza qualsiasi cosa al di sotto di questo livello sarà una delusione ... 

40 Pippi son 40 pippi


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Non vale 40 mln. Si sapeva, fin da subito. Ma è giovane ed ha tutto il tempo del mondo per dimostrare alla lunga di valerli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2015)

Fortissimo è .. ma 40 sacchi son 40 sacchi e ad adesso NON LI VALE assolutamente


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

mah, sinceramente non mi ha proprio convinto. Al monaco sembrava di un altro pianeta. All'inter non sa cosa fare, e non è per niente decisivo. A dirla tutta, ieri sera kucka gli hai pisciato in testa finché ha retto fisicamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2015)

Poca roba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri è partito male,uscendo poi nel lungo quando ha avuto più spazio. Mi sembra ancora impacciato fisicamente.

P.S. Piccola precisazione: è costato *30 milioni + 5 di bonus* (quindi meno di Dybala). 40 milioni era la nostra offerta accettata dal Monaco,ma rifiutata dal giocatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ieri è partito male,uscendo poi nel lungo quando ha avuto più spazio. Mi sembra ancora impacciato fisicamente.
> 
> P.S. Piccola precisazione: è costato *30 milioni + 5 di bonus* (quindi meno di Dybala). 40 milioni era la nostra offerta accettata dal Monaco,ma rifiutata dal giocatore.



esatto , è forte .. ma non ha le stigmate del campione.. per intenderci la prima volta che vidi sheva o Kaka mi si accese il cervello ... lui è fortissimo ma non un campione da 35sacchi


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

E' di una lentezza disarmante e quando corre è inguardabile, è scoordinatissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2015)

Per quel che si è visto ieri e nelle due giornate precedenti, il suo prezzo è più scandaloso di quello di Bertolacci.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2015)

Il sinistro non lo usa nemmeno per scendere dal letto secondo me. Per valere i quaranti milioni deve crescere tantissimo, chissà se ci riuscirà.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il sinistro non lo usa nemmeno per scendere dal letto secondo me. Per valere i quaranti milioni deve crescere tantissimo, chissà se ci riuscirà.



Ma non è mancino ?


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non è mancino ?



Si scusa, intendevo il destro pardon.


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2015)

Non è ancora in condizione e, sopratutto, è fuori posizione. E' un mediano da centrocampo a due, proprio come il nostro De Jong.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Non è ancora in condizione e, sopratutto, è fuori posizione. E' un mediano da centrocampo a due, proprio come il nostro De Jong.


Esattamente, è la stessa sensazione che ha dato a me, o massimo massimo davanti alla difesa come vertice basso di un centrocampo a tre. Discreta qualità, tale da poter far girare palla ma in fase offensiva è nullo, perché non ha un gran tiro, non è capace di inserirsi e non è un portatore di palla, quindi da mezz'ala è assolutamente sprecato.


----------



## Pivellino (14 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per quel che si è visto ieri e nelle due giornate precedenti, il suo prezzo è più scandaloso di quello di Bertolacci.



ma più assai eh


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2015)

Per il momento, niente di che.


----------



## Butcher (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri è stato annullato da Kucka e Montolivo, ho detto tutto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2015)

Sembra proprio non valere i 35M spesi dall'Inter. A parte le capacità interdittive dovute al gran fisico e alla corsa, si limita sempre a fare il compitino con passaggi semplici. Tecnicamente niente di eccezionale. Con Pogba non c'entra nulla, ovviamente, ma direi che non c'entra nulla manco con Vieira (altro paragone che veniva fatto). L'unico che può ricordare è Desailly, che tuttavia aveva una forza fisica ancora superiore.

Se non avessimo poi buttato 20 testoni per Bertolacci potevamo dire di averla scampata bella... invece lo abbiamo fatto solo per i restanti 15M di differenza


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2015)

Acquistone, una sola gamba di Kondo (delle 3) vale più di tutto il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2015)

Per il momento è nullo. Meglio Kucka.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Acquistone, una sola gamba di Kondo (delle 3) vale più di tutto il nostro centrocampo



sei serio??? non metto in dubbio che possa crescere e diventare forte. Ma ad oggi, non mi sembra tutto sto fenomeno. Anzi. Solo fisico e poca tecnica. Pensa che ieri Kucka lo ha sovrastato nettamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei serio??? non metto in dubbio che possa crescere e diventare forte. Ma ad oggi, non mi sembra tutto sto fenomeno. Anzi. Solo fisico e poca tecnica. Pensa che ieri Kucka lo ha sovrastato nettamente.



Certo che sono serio, io un calciatore non lo giudico per le amichevoli o per due- partite dove tra l'altro ha mostrato sprazzi della sua classe. Sono sicuro che alla lunga diventerà un grande calciatore


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei serio??? non metto in dubbio che possa crescere e diventare forte. Ma ad oggi, non mi sembra tutto sto fenomeno. Anzi. Solo fisico e poca tecnica. Pensa che ieri Kucka lo ha sovrastato nettamente.



Certo che sono serio, io un calciatore non lo giudico per le amichevoli o per due- partite dove tra l'altro ha mostrato sprazzi della sua classe. Sono sicuro che alla lunga diventerà un grande calciatore


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono serio, io un calciatore non lo giudico per le amichevoli o per due- partite dove tra l'altro ha mostrato sprazzi della sua classe. Sono sicuro che alla lunga diventerà un grande calciatore



ok, mi sta bene, allora sei contraddittorio però. Perché se non giudichi lui per sole tre partite, non puoi farlo nemmeno per il nostro centrocampo. Saluti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2015)

Kondo come ho sempre detto è buono ma non vale assolutamente quella cifra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

Non varrà mai i soldi con i quali è stato acquistato, per un fatto di caratteristiche, un giocatore come lui non varrà mai quella cifra e i giocatori come lui sono i Marchisio, i Busquets, i Khedira, gli Schneiderlin... gente che non è mai valsa così tanto e che non vale così tanto nemmeno al top.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non varrà mai i soldi con i quali è stato acquistato, per un fatto di caratteristiche, un giocatore come lui non varrà mai quella cifra e i giocatori come lui sono i Marchisio, i Busquets, i Khedira, gli Schneiderlin... gente che non è mai valsa così tanto e che non vale così tanto nemmeno al top.



Schneiderlin è stato pagato quanto lui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Schneiderlin è stato pagato quanto lui


Ah, errore mio, ricordavo una cifra vicino ai venti milioni, forse erano di sterline...


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Settembre 2015)

Chiaro che è stato strapagato,ma per me il ragazzo c'è
Difende bene la palla,ha una buona falcata e molto buona tecnica di base; si deve ancora capire che ruolo ha: come mezzala è tutto da costruire, probabilmente come dite è più da cc a 2


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Chiaro che è stato strapagato,ma per me il ragazzo c'è
> Difende bene la palla,ha una buona falcata e molto buona tecnica di base; si deve ancora capire che ruolo ha: come mezzala è tutto da costruire, probabilmente come dite è più da cc a 2



ma per tecnica di base cosa intendi?? no perché per me un giocatore tecnico è un modric, un kroos, ecc non un kondogbia che fa solo passaggi laterali senza strafare. A me sembra un onesto giocatore, ma più distruttore di gioco. Mezzala è uno spreco.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non varrà mai i soldi con i quali è stato acquistato, per un fatto di caratteristiche, un giocatore come lui non varrà mai quella cifra e i giocatori come lui sono i Marchisio, i Busquets, i Khedira, gli Schneiderlin... gente che non è mai valsa così tanto e che non vale così tanto nemmeno al top.



Senza offesa, ma Marchisio e Busquets sono di ben altra categoria in questo momento. Soprattutto il giocatore del Barcellona, che non capisco come possa essere sottovalutato da molti, quando in realtà tiene tutto il centrocampo del Barça. Da equilibrio, è tecnico, sa lanciare, sa fare passaggi filtranti. Ad averlo uno come lui. Kondogbia ad oggi è solo centrocampista di interdizione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ok, mi sta bene, allora sei contraddittorio però. Perché se non giudichi lui per sole tre partite, non puoi farlo nemmeno per il nostro centrocampo. Saluti.



Beh, gente come de Jong, Montolivo, Poli ha avuto molti anni per essere giudicata a sufficienza, per quanto riguarda i nuovi non mi sono ancora espresso del tutto


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Beh, gente come de Jong, Montolivo, Poli ha avuto molti anni per essere giudicata a sufficienza, per quanto riguarda i nuovi non mi sono ancora espresso del tutto



guarda che attualmente kondogbia fa esattamente quello che fa de jong da noi. Passaggi semplici, niente inventiva, solo interdizione.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> guarda che attualmente kondogbia fa esattamente quello che fa de jong da noi. Passaggi semplici, niente inventiva, solo interdizione.



Per ora è decisamente limitato, ma si crede e si spera che possa diventare un ottimo box-to-box


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2015)

E' stato annullato da Kucka. E' uscito solo nel finale di partita quando erano tutti stanchi. Vale la metà di 40mln per ora, ad esser generosi. Me lo aspettavo molto più forte, giuro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma Marchisio e Busquets sono di ben altra categoria in questo momento. Soprattutto il giocatore del Barcellona, che non capisco come possa essere sottovalutato da molti, quando in realtà tiene tutto il centrocampo del Barça. Da equilibrio, è tecnico, sa lanciare, sa fare passaggi filtranti. Ad averlo uno come lui. Kondogbia ad oggi è solo centrocampista di interdizione.


Mi hai frainteso, io ammiro molto Busquets e apprezzo tantissimo gli altri nomi che ho fatto. Intendevo dire che Kondogbia potrà diventare al massimo come loro che sono il top in Europa e pur essendo il top in Europa non valgono quei soldi, quindi Kondogbia non potrà mai valere la cifra spesa.


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2015)

Al momento, e sottolineo al momento, ringrazio il ciuffo di averlo voluto tanto fortemente.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi hai frainteso, io ammiro molto Busquets e apprezzo tantissimo gli altri nomi che ho fatto. Intendevo dire che Kondogbia potrà diventare al massimo come loro che sono il top in Europa e pur essendo il top in Europa non valgono quei soldi, quindi Kondogbia non potrà mai valere la cifra spesa.



ah ok


----------



## markjordan (14 Settembre 2015)

75m buttati x lui e jm , scampata


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri appena ha aumentato il ritmo non c'ha fatto capire nulla ai nostri.
Se ingrana sarà l'uomo dello scudetto dell'Inter.


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ieri appena ha aumentato il ritmo non c'ha fatto capire nulla ai nostri.
> Se ingrana sarà l'uomo dello scudetto dell'Inter.



Cioè quando in campo dopo 70' minuti c'erano 19 cadaveri più lui che aveva solo più fiato di tutti. 
Persino Melo ha fatto meglio di lui, solo Perisic peggio.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

the ripper ha scritto:


> ieri appena ha aumentato il ritmo non c'ha fatto capire nulla ai nostri.
> Se ingrana sarà l'uomo dello scudetto dell'inter.



lol


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ieri appena ha aumentato il ritmo non c'ha fatto capire nulla ai nostri.
> Se ingrana sarà l'uomo dello scudetto dell'Inter.



E' quello che ha corso meno di tutti ed è quello che aveva più fiato nel finale. Quando erano tutti stanchi è uscito fuori. Ieri non mi ha dato chissà quale impressione, ma soprattutto ho notato che usa solo il sinistro. Il destro è inesistente. Kucka l'ha annullato eh. 
C'è gente (sfinteristi che non capiscono nulla) che lo paragonava a Pogba. 

Mi vien da ridere. Paul da mezzo infortunato, orbo e senza 1 gamba sarà pur sempre più forte di sto coso qua.
Fidatevi di me, farà una stagione pessima all'Inter.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (14 Settembre 2015)

fin ora non vale piu di 10 milioni e per me sara un flop


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cioè quando in campo dopo 70' minuti c'erano 19 cadaveri più lui che aveva solo più fiato di tutti.
> Persino Melo ha fatto meglio di lui, solo Perisic peggio.



ogni anno è partito così. per caratteristiche fisiche ci mette un po' ad entrare in forma.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2015)

Il paragone con Pogba non esiste proprio. Secondo me è un buon centrocampista, ma nulla di più. Vediamo come si comporterà nel corso della stagione.


----------



## gabuz (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri ha fatto proprio poco, ma è presto per bollarlo come flop


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi visto parte della partita per farmi un idea su di lui ... Sarà che non si è ancora ambientato ma AD ADESSO possiamo dire di averla scampata bella ...

Bel pacco da 40milioni .


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi visto parte della partita per farmi un idea su di lui ... Sarà che non si è ancora ambientato ma AD ADESSO possiamo dire di averla scampata bella ...
> 
> Bel pacco da 40milioni .



Si, sarebbe stato un altro paccone clamoroso. 

Poi magari tra qualche anno mi smentisce, ma vedendolo bene io non avrei mai speso quaranta milioni per un calciatore totalmente privo di classe e movenze.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, sarebbe stato un altro paccone clamoroso.
> 
> Poi magari tra qualche anno mi smentisce, ma vedendolo bene io non avrei mai speso quaranta milioni per un calciatore totalmente privo di classe e movenze.



Andava bene in un contesto di un certo tipo, con a fianco un grande regista..inserito in un centrocampo fisico non aggiunge nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2015)

Poi diciamoci la verità non è sicuramente un Poli , ma neanche uno che VALE 35/40 milioni di euro.. anzi.. è più sui 20 che sui 40


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Andava bene in un contesto di un certo tipo, con a fianco un grande regista..inserito in un centrocampo fisico non aggiunge nulla



Ma sopratutto ha sempre giocato bene in un centrocampo a due, a tre non l'ha mai fatto e si vede essere a disagio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me l'Inter è un'altra destinata ad un fallimento immediato, noi siamo inciampati prima di cominciare a correre, loro già sono in ginocchio e Kondogbia(40 milioni per niente)ne è soltanto il simbolo.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'Inter è un'altra destinata ad un fallimento immediato, noi siamo inciampati prima di cominciare a correre, loro già sono in ginocchio e Kondogbia(40 milioni per niente)ne è soltanto il simbolo.



Ma non sono così sicuro che falliranno, ieri dopo il pareggio hanno cercato con determinazione la vittoria, mostrando di tenerci. Certo la partita l'hanno giocata male, però almeno la grinta e la voglia di vincere ce l'hanno messa, dammi retta: dal punto di vista tecnico e motivazionale sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi.

Su Kondogbia: non vale certo la cifra spesa; però ieri tra i 3 di centocampo è stato il meno peggio.

E comunque avere Pentolacci in rosa non ci permette di fare facili umorismi sul francese


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2015)

Poi magari diventa il miglior centrocampista del mondo ma ad oggi un Allan, ad esempio, vale 5 volte questo qua. Soriano ieri gli ha mangiato in testa.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Ottobre 2015)

Mettiamolo centrale in un cc a 2 e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Per me è il classico mediano da 4-4-2/4-2-3-1. Non vale 40 milioni ma non é affatto scarso.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mettiamolo centrale in un cc a 2 e poi ne riparliamo



Sono d'accordo, il suo ruolo è quello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mettiamolo centrale in un cc a 2 e poi ne riparliamo


Esattamente e possibilmente con un regista di livello al suo fianco, probabilmente a fare quello che sa fare diventerebbe tra i più forti del mondo. Per dire, sarebbe stato molto meglio un Perisic-Kondogbia-Kovacic-Perotti rispetto al vostro centrocampo attuale...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque un po' più forte di Poli lo è, un pelino


----------



## Jaqen (5 Ottobre 2015)

All'Inter fallirà. Andrà via e diventerà il nuovo Vieria


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma non sono così sicuro che falliranno, ieri dopo il pareggio hanno cercato con determinazione la vittoria, mostrando di tenerci. Certo la partita l'hanno giocata male, però almeno la grinta e la voglia di vincere ce l'hanno messa, dammi retta: dal punto di vista tecnico e motivazionale sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi.
> 
> Su Kondogbia: non vale certo la cifra spesa; però ieri tra i 3 di centocampo è stato il meno peggio.
> 
> E *comunque avere Pentolacci in rosa non ci permette di fare facili umorismi sul francese*



con la differenza che loro l'hanno pagato il doppio o quasi


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi visto parte della partita per farmi un idea su di lui ... Sarà che non si è ancora ambientato ma AD ADESSO possiamo dire di averla scampata bella ...
> 
> Bel pacco da 40milioni .



per il momento sicuramente


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente e possibilmente con un regista di livello al suo fianco, probabilmente a fare quello che sa fare diventerebbe tra i più forti del mondo. Per dire, sarebbe stato molto meglio un Perisic-Kondogbia-Kovacic-Perotti rispetto al vostro centrocampo attuale...



vabeh dai, siamo onesti, allora anche Bertolacci con un regista di livello al suo fianco e nel ruolo che ricopriva l'anno scorso al Genoa probabilmente migliorerebbe. se sei davvero forte tanto da valere i 40 milioni spesi e la "fama" che il francese si porta dietro, quantomeno di differenzi dagli altri anche se il contesto di squadra, mettiamola così, non ti è favorevole.. non mi pare che finora lui lo stia facendo anche se per me è presto per giudicarlo definitivamente come per qualsiasi altro giocatore


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2015)

Non so se si rivelerà un top o un flop, ma se non altro alla base del suo acquisto c'era un filo di logica (seppur condito da un po' di spregiudicatezza). Alla base dell'acquisto di Bertolacci invece c'era solo un cocktail di anfetamine, cocaina ed eroina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> vabeh dai, siamo onesti, allora anche Bertolacci con un regista di livello al suo fianco e nel ruolo che ricopriva l'anno scorso al Genoa probabilmente migliorerebbe. se sei davvero forte tanto da valere i 40 milioni spesi e la "fama" che il francese si porta dietro, quantomeno di differenzi dagli altri anche se il contesto di squadra, mettiamola così, non ti è favorevole.. non mi pare che finora lui lo stia facendo anche se per me è presto per giudicarlo definitivamente come per qualsiasi altro giocatore


Kondogbia non vale 40 milioni, punto, lui non ci può fare niente se il Monaco lo ha valutato tanto e l'Inter ha pure acconsentito a pagare quella cifra. Kondogbia è un incontrista, un grande recupera-palloni con discreta qualità per giocare la palla, però la palla la deve giocare per un giocatore veramente tecnico, per un regista che sarebbe cosa opportuna affiancargli. Ovviamente anche Bertolacci con un regista vero(e un trequartista) inizierebbe ad avere senso, perché è un incursore che deve buttarsi in area o arrivarci per lo meno al limite e senza qualcuno a lanciarlo cessa di avere ogni senso. Per quanto riguarda la sua cifra, idem come per Kondogbia, non è colpa sua se Sabatini l'ha valutato 20 milioni e il condor demente gliel'ha pure dati. Io sto facendo un discorso puramente tattico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il Kondogbia visto negli ultimi due anni di Monaco è ben altra roba.
Curioso di sapere se è un problema di condizione fisica o se c'entra il (non) gioco del Mancio.


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kondogbia non vale 40 milioni, punto, lui non ci può fare niente se il Monaco lo ha valutato tanto e l'Inter ha pure acconsentito a pagare quella cifra. Kondogbia è un incontrista, un grande recupera-palloni con discreta qualità per giocare la palla, però la palla la deve giocare per un giocatore veramente tecnico, per un regista che sarebbe cosa opportuna affiancargli. Ovviamente anche Bertolacci con un regista vero(e un trequartista) inizierebbe ad avere senso, perché è un incursore che deve buttarsi in area o arrivarci per lo meno al limite e senza qualcuno a lanciarlo cessa di avere ogni senso, per quanto riguarda la sua cifra, idem come per Kondogbia, non è colpa sua se Sabatini l'ha valutato 20 milioni e il condor demente gliel'ha pure dati. Io sto facendo un discorso puramente tattico.



ok, siamo d'accordo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2015)

Si è già "interizzato", avanti così e tra qualche mese riceverà l'ambito Bidone d'oro.

Comunque la colpa è del genio di Jesi che gli affianca Guarin e Felipe Melo coi quali perfino Messi avrebbe difficoltà a dialogare. Laciando in panchina l'unico che può aiutarlo: Brozovic.

Meno male che non è andato alla Giuve, credo che al fianco di Marchisio, Pobbà e Khedira avrebbe fatto grandi cose.


----------



## Love (6 Ottobre 2015)

figuriamoci da noi cosa avrebbe combinato...se l'è scampata grossa mi sa...


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Ottobre 2015)

Io aspetterei a cantar vittoria


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> figuriamoci da noi cosa avrebbe combinato...se l'è scampata grossa mi sa...



Direi che l'abbiamo scampata noi. Non lui.


----------



## Pivellino (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ma anche l'Inter è un cimitero degli elefanti.
L'anno scorso qua dentro la gente si strappava i capelli per Brozovic che adesso marcisce ai margini...

Uno sport strano il calcio


----------



## alessandro77 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma anche l'Inter è un cimitero degli elefanti.
> L'anno scorso qua dentro la gente si strappava i capelli per Brozovic che adesso marcisce ai margini...
> 
> Uno sport strano il calcio



mah, a me sembra la sindrome "dell'erba del vicino è sempre più verde" che impera a volte tra qualche utente


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Mr40 milioni ieri è entrato al 90esimo a partita finita .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mr40 milioni ieri è entrato al 90esimo a partita finita .



Il ciuffo a quanto pare preferisce Medel a lui...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il ciuffo a quanto pare preferisce Medel a lui...



Medel  che nel campionato italiano di 10 anni fa avrebbe portato i sementi per i giardinieri di appiano Gentile


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Almeno questo pacco lo abbiamo evitato


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Almeno questo pacco lo abbiamo evitato



Diciamo che ci ha scansati lui....


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Almeno questo pacco lo abbiamo evitato



Allora diciamoci la verità , pacco non lo è .. non stiamo parlando di un Poli è un Montolivo.. ma è semplicemente un incontrista medianaccio con un po' più di tecnica.. 

non sicuramente un giocatore da 40 sacchi ..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora diciamoci la verità , pacco non lo è .. non stiamo parlando di un Poli è un Montolivo.. ma è semplicemente un incontrista medianaccio con un po' più di tecnica..
> 
> non sicuramente un giocatore da 40 sacchi ..



Il fatto e' che quel scienziato sulla panchina dell'Inter ha spinto tantissimo per prendere Kondogbia senza poi metterlo nella sua vera posizione in campo. In un 4-4-2 lui al centro, vicino a un regista, diventerebbe uno dei top in quel ruolo. Sulla fascia e' assolutamente sprecato secondo me.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora diciamoci la verità , pacco non lo è .. non stiamo parlando di un Poli è un Montolivo.. ma è semplicemente un incontrista medianaccio con un po' più di tecnica..
> 
> non sicuramente un giocatore da 40 sacchi ..



Diciamoci tutta la verità. Prendendolo al posto di bertolacci avremmo speso 110 milioni invece di 90 e non sarebbe cambiato nulla comunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Diciamoci tutta la verità. Prendendolo al posto di bertolacci avremmo speso 110 milioni invece di 90 e non sarebbe cambiato nulla comunque



esatto


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2015)

Quando lo venderanno poi son sicuro farà faville.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il fatto e' che quel scienziato sulla panchina dell'Inter ha spinto tantissimo per prendere Kondogbia senza poi metterlo nella sua vera posizione in campo. *In un 4-4-2 lui al centro, vicino a un regista, diventerebbe uno dei top in quel ruolo*. Sulla fascia e' assolutamente sprecato secondo me.


Al fianco di Brozovic con Biabiany e Perisic sulle fasce, imho.


----------



## de sica (19 Ottobre 2015)

Andiamoci cauti con i giudizi. Non è un giocatore che ti cambia la squadra e che vale 40 milioni, ma nemmeno l'ultimo dei fessi. 
Sono sicuro che darà il suo contributo più avanti, e rimane sempre migliore dei nostri centrocampisti messi assieme


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Ottobre 2015)

*Dal bilancio ufficiale dell'Inter emerge che Kondogbia è stato pagato "soltanto" 31M.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Anche al Monaco ci ha messo un po' per entrare in condizione. Sono sicuro che presto vedremo il vero Kondogbia e il fatto che giochi in un centrocampo a 3 non vuol dire nulla. Se sei forte puoi giocare ovunque, stop


----------



## sballotello (19 Ottobre 2015)

comunque oggi in sede di approvazione del bilancio, è stato dichiarato il prezzo del suo cartellino: 31 milioni e non i 40 paventati..


----------



## ralf (19 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> comunque oggi in sede di approvazione del bilancio, è stato dichiarato il prezzo del suo cartellino: 31 milioni e non i 40 paventati..



Beh per quello fatto vedere fino ad ora son sempre tanti...


----------



## sballotello (20 Ottobre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Beh per quello fatto vedere fino ad ora son sempre tanti...



si ma la balla estiva era: siccome loro sono arrivati a 40 allora noi ci ritiriamo..


----------



## addox (21 Ottobre 2015)

31 + bonus, dei quali non si conoscono ne l'entità che la tipologia.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri ha svolto il compitino, stop. A parte la partita contro il Chievo (in cui fece anche l'assist a Icardi) non ancora gli vedo fare una gran partita. Attualmente non vale i 30-35 milioni spesi, ma secondo me diventerà un gran giocatore. Certo è che giocando con Melo/Medel, praticamente due veri e propri mediani, spetta a lui proporsi in avanti (soprattutto se Mancini vuole renderlo il nuovo Touré), inserirsi con i tempi giusti e cercare la verticalizzazione ogni tanto, finora non ha praticamente mai fatto niente di ciò.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Molto molto deludente.


----------



## Love (26 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha svolto il compitino, stop. A parte la partita contro il Chievo (in cui fece anche l'assist a Icardi) non ancora gli vedo fare una gran partita. Attualmente non vale i 30-35 milioni spesi, *ma secondo me diventerà un gran giocatore. *Certo è che giocando con Melo/Medel, praticamente due veri e propri mediani, spetta a lui proporsi in avanti (soprattutto se Mancini vuole renderlo il nuovo Touré), inserirsi con i tempi giusti e cercare la verticalizzazione ogni tanto, finora non ha praticamente mai fatto niente di ciò.



Se l'avessimo preso noi....oh mamma mia..i commenti quali sarebbero stati...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

e anche ieri una prestazione da 5,5 in pagella regalato.. nel primo tempo avrà perso 3 palloni sanguinosissimi... 

e mah lui è fortehhhhhhhh ( mi auto cito visto che l'ho detto io per primo ) ..


----------



## de sica (28 Ottobre 2015)

E' strano che stia fallendo così chiaramente, mi aspettavo ben altre prestazioni.. comunque meglio per noi


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fino ad ora una delusione, ma secondo me nell ' Inter lo stanno facendo giocare in una posizione non sua e si deve ancora ambientare .


----------



## Albijol (28 Ottobre 2015)

La morale della storia di Kondogbia? Mai spendere un pacco di soldi per un semplice mediano


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La morale della storia di Kondogbia? Mai spendere un pacco di soldi per un semplice mediano



Uguale Bertolacci , bravo ( meno di Kondocoso ) ma completamente fuori prezzo


----------



## sion (28 Ottobre 2015)

su 10 partite na ha fatto bene si e no 1..pericolo scampato per noi


----------



## Albijol (28 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uguale Bertolacci , bravo ( meno di Kondocoso ) ma completamente fuori prezzo



Sì, per un centrocampista è solo la tecnica, magari unita alla rapidità (fisica o di "pensiero") che deve essere pagata a caro prezzo.


----------



## mr.wolf (28 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La morale della storia di Kondogbia? Mai spendere un pacco di soldi per un semplice mediano


bastava prendere Allan che sa fare tutte e due le fasi e costava relativamente poco, altro che Kondocoso e Bertolacci


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> bastava prendere Allan che sa fare tutte e due le fasi e costava relativamente poco, altro che Kondocoso e Bertolacci



Assolutamente d'accordo con te , ma comunque forse è troppo presto per tirar le somme sul nero dell' Inter.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Bidone incredibile. Preferisco avere preso Bertolacci a 20mln che questo a 40.


----------



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ho gia amici interisti che gli bestemmiano contro...


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2015)

Scambio con De Jong?


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2015)

sta facendo meglio Kucka


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Novembre 2015)

Loading...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che fine ha fatto Mr 40 milioni ?? Non è più neanche nella formazione base .. Ma è infortunato ?


----------



## Nicco (6 Gennaio 2016)

Spesa folle, all'inter gli sta andando bene ma se fallisse l'ingresso in CL ciao core!
Anche noi ovviamente siamo alla canna del gas, se non di più.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto Mr 40 milioni ?? Non è più neanche nella formazione base .. Ma è infortunato ?



E' stato un mesetto fuori dai giochi ed è tornato in Coppa Italia col Cagliari, dove ha fatto benino. Con la Lazio non ha giocato, dovrebbe giocare oggi a Empoli. Comunque ci sono alcuni tifosi nerazzurri che già hanno gridato al 'pacco' da tempo.


----------



## koti (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il nuovo Desailly.


----------



## Marco23 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il ragazzo ha fatto bene al siviglia, poi al monaco ha fatto bene solo qualche partita in champions, è un giocatore discontinuo che è in grado di fare giochetti con la suola e dribbling assurdi, come sbagliare stop semplicissimi nella stessa partita


----------



## kollaps (6 Gennaio 2016)

Occhio a possibili scambi Milan-Inter in estate...


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Occhio a possibili scambi Milan-Inter in estate...



Ma magara arrivasse Kondogbia..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma magara arrivasse Kondogbia..



Siamo sicuri ? L hai visto ? Sicuro possa fare meglio di un Kucka o Bertolacci ?


----------



## Marco23 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri ? L hai visto ? Sicuro possa fare meglio di un Kucka o Bertolacci ?



Se comprassimo un regista sì


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2016)

Per me semplicemente Mancini non è l'allenatore giusto per lui..


----------



## kolao95 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri ? L hai visto ? Sicuro possa fare meglio di un Kucka o Bertolacci ?



Sta rendendo meno dei nostri due, ma ha le potenzialità per diventare un top nel suo ruolo.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (8 Gennaio 2016)

io lo volevo fortemente prima al milan e oggi non cambio idea.Per me in prospettiva diventa veramente mostruoso.
Dico questo perchè l'ho seguito 5-6 volte l'anno scorso e gli ho visto fare prestazioni sovraumane.Spaccava i centrocampi a metà.Sta pagando tanto l'impatto perchè è un ragazzo ancora timido.


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mai piaciuto


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fossero arrivati questo e Jackson stavamo in zona retrocessione


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> io lo volevo fortemente prima al milan e oggi non cambio idea.Per me in prospettiva diventa veramente mostruoso.
> Dico questo perchè l'ho seguito 5-6 volte l'anno scorso e gli ho visto fare prestazioni sovraumane.Spaccava i centrocampi a metà.Sta pagando tanto l'impatto perchè è un ragazzo ancora timido.



Timido? quando si metteva a fare il pazzo sopra la balconata sulle note di "chi non salta.." non sembrava tanto timido. 
Sta giocando sotto rendimento, secondo me, ma ci godo.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2016)

Quanto è scarso questo.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Primi fischi per lui, meritati. Sta facendo pena. In questo momento i 40 mln sono un furto con scasso, e il Monaco gongola come non mai.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia...mi dà una sensazione di inutilità estrema che solo il buon Poli mi dava.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Noi ci lamentiamo delle 20 cucuzze che abbiamo dato alla Roma per Bertolacci, ma qui c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli per Kondogbia pagato il doppio di Bertolacci. E lo paragonavano a Pogba...


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2016)

L'abbiamo scampata bella...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Il peggiore dell'Inter. Duncan, prospetto dell'Inter, gli ha proprio mangiato in testa. Non ha proprio personalità e con Yaya Toure, a cui era paragonato, non c'entra proprio niente.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque per ora hanno sganciato 31 milioni e non 40..i bonus (che dovrebbero essere 5 milioni )considerato il rendimento non li sganceranno.. Sono sempre tanti ma non sono 40 milioni


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Almeno questo bidone non l'abbiamo preso.Godo


----------



## Ruud (10 Gennaio 2016)

A inizio stagione mezza tifoseria milanista era letteralmente bagnata all'idea che prendessimo Martinez-Kondogbia....


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia che cesso , il valore esatto è 4 milioni non 40 .

Epic cesso


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Noi ci lamentiamo delle 20 cucuzze che abbiamo dato alla Roma per Bertolacci, ma qui c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli per Kondogbia pagato il doppio di Bertolacci. E lo paragonavano a Pogba...



Ma veramente... Sicuramente crescerà, ma finora è un floppazzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi fischi sonanti per lui .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Notizie del Traorè da 40 cucuzze? Ormai non entra più neanche a gara in corso


----------



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Girovagando sui forum della F.C. Handanovic ho letto aspre critiche a questo ragazzo, mentre alcuni dicono non si sia ambientato e che non parli con nessuno nello spogliatoio.
Un Kucka, pagato 30 milioni in meno e criticato parecchio da noi, se lo sta spolpando vivo.


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2016)

Che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2016)

Oramai non entra neanxhe a partita in corso ... Che superPacco che abbiamo evitato .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile il doppio pacco che abbiamo evitato con lui e Jackson... avremmo letteralmente buttato nel WC 70M.


----------



## koti (18 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Incredibile il doppio pacco che abbiamo evitato con lui e Jackson... avremmo letteralmente buttato nel WC 70M.


Ci è andata veramente di lusso. Pensa poi se fossimo andati su Dzeko... (da tempo feticcio di Galliani).


----------



## DannySa (18 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ci è andata veramente di lusso. Pensa poi se fossimo andati su Dzeko... (da tempo feticcio di Galliani).



Kondogbia 35 mln
Jackson Martinez 30 mln
Bertolacci 20 mln
Luiz Adriano 8 mln 

Sarebbe stata una roba orrenda, unico errore fu Bertolacci, per il resto avendo una rosa di titolari molto mediocre non è cambiato granché ma non si potevano cambiare 10 giocatori con 80-90 mln.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Gennaio 2016)

Io me lo andrei a prendere di corsa, ora


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Kondogbia 35 mln
> Jackson Martinez 30 mln
> Bertolacci 20 mln
> Luiz Adriano 8 mln
> ...



se prendevamo kondogbia non sarebbe arrivato bertolacci.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ricordo in estate quando Mancini diceva sarebbe potuto diventare il suo Tourè


----------



## DannySa (18 Gennaio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> se prendevamo kondogbia non sarebbe arrivato bertolacci.



Sì a dirla tutta meglio così, hai risparmiato un 15 mln che sono poi serviti per prendere il centrale.
Questo è stato un pacco bello grosso, si sono ammazzati per prenderlo, Mancini era infuriato e lo ha chiamato al telefono, sono andati a trattare col giocatore a maggio, poi c'è stato tutto il tram tram con Galliani e poi la "vittoria" di mercato quel famoso 20 giugno.
A giugno cercheranno di rientrare dalle perdite e proveranno a spedirlo da qualche parte un po' come è successo con Shaqiri, dipende dall'ingresso in Champions, se non ci vanno per loro è finita.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordo in estate quando Mancini diceva sarebbe potuto diventare il suo Tourè



Intendeva Kolo


----------



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordo in estate quando Mancini diceva sarebbe potuto diventare il suo Tourè



Che poi c'azzecca zero per caratteristiche tecniche e fisiche con Touré..


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Incredibile il doppio pacco che abbiamo evitato con lui e Jackson... avremmo letteralmente buttato nel WC 70M.



Vedi che le non-abilità di Galliani ogni tanto servono a qualcosa


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Per un mediano non andrei mai oltre i 10 milioni, 40 milioni si spendono per la tecnica non per uno che corre e randella un pò a destra e a manca. Che ci serva da lezione in futuro


----------



## Nicco (18 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci a fine stagione avrà un rendimento totale superiore a l'interista, abbiamo fatto bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Non so voi ragazzi ma leggere il titolo del topic con la minuscola mi fa uscire di testa


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma gioca il Derby ? No perché altrimenti è già scritto


----------



## alcyppa (27 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non so voi ragazzi ma leggere il titolo del topic con la minuscola mi fa uscire di testa



Siamo in 2


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma gioca il Derby ? No perché altrimenti è già scritto



Gioca stasera da quello che leggo. Vedremo che combina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ad adesso peggiore in campo tra tutti e 22 i giocatori ... Non mi capacito come possa costare 40 Sacchi uno che non sa stoppare un pallone


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Bidone stratosferico


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Nel primo tempo non mi era dispiaciuto, ma nel complesso sta giocando in modo insufficiente. Comunque 40 milioni per questo qui sono un furtazzo epico.


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo non mi era dispiaciuto, ma nel complesso sta giocando in modo insufficiente. Comunque 40 milioni per questo qui sono un furtazzo epico.


40 milioni per un mediano non sono quasi mai un affare


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Forte forte niente da dire, c'è già il topic Kondogbia vs Modric?


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2016)

Se non fosse per il fatto di aver sputt.. 20 milioni per il nuovo Marchisio ci sarebbe da godere parecchio, peccato.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per un mediano non sono quasi mai un affare



Sì, ma al di là di questo non sa neanche farlo il lavoro del mediano. Spessi lo vedi compassato, non contrasta e si fa saltare abbastanza facilmente. Per dire un Kucka lo sovrasta sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Bel bidone.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Gennaio 2016)

Vediamo se il voto della Gazza domani supera quello di Romagnoli


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Mandata da alcuni amici che l'hanno trovata sul web ahahah


----------



## Marco23 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Quando cambierà squadra ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2016)

40 milioni in panchina per tutto il derby.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

e brozovic che fa pena ai piccioni.


----------



## Marco23 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Questo quando cambierà squadra esplode


----------



## LukeLike (1 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Questo quando cambierà squadra esplode



Riprendo la discussione dall'altro topic e ti dico: se un giocatore è un gran giocatore, se un giocatore ha gli attributi sotto (e dovrebbe averli visto che è costato la bellezza di 35-40 milioni) emerge in qualsiasi contesto. Prendi il Jack Bonaventura della prima squadra di Milano. Lui è emerso in un Milan DISASTRATO e ne è diventato l'uomo migliore, ed è costato 7 milioni. Ad oggi, un Kucka qualsiasi, che non è un fenomeno, ed è costato 3 milioni, giganteggia nel peggior centrocampo della storia recente del Milan e a Kondocoso lo porta a scuola, lo va a prendere e gli fa pure il doposcuola.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

ottima partita la sua! il miglior in campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2016)

in questa giornata post Derby un saluto particolare va all uomo che ci ha fatto risparmiare 40 milioni ... ciao Kondocoso... 

grazie a dio hai scelto l'inter.. IPER PACCO.


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Io cercherei di portarlo al Milan, con uno scambio con Nocerino...ci serve una riserva di Kucka, e lui la panchina ormai è abituato a scaldarla.


----------



## patriots88 (1 Febbraio 2016)

c'è andata bene a non prenderlo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi con Kondogbia e Jackson... non voglio nemmeno pensarci


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2016)

In sostanza hanno venduto Kovacic per prendere questo qui, un horror, tra l'altro ad inizio stagione si parlava di un centrocampo nerazzurro spettacolare e pieno di tecnica.
Non odiatemi ma quando dicevo che spesso e volentieri sarebbe meglio stare alla larga da questi nuovi Vieira in erba francesi non avevo tutti i torti.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Devo ammettere che se fossi stato Ds avrei toppato anche io nell'acquistarlo ma sicuramente a quelle cifre non l'avrei mai preso.
Credo che sia galliani che Ausilio come me fossero stati incantati dalle prestazioni superlative in champions,mentre bisognava seguirlo bene tutto l'anno per capire che giocatore fosse,ma comunque la ligue1 non è un banco di prova attendibile per capire il valore di un giocatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere che se fossi stato Ds avrei toppato anche io nell'acquistarlo ma sicuramente a quelle cifre non l'avrei mai preso.
> Credo che sia galliani che Ausilio come me fossero stati incantati dalle prestazioni superlative in champions,mentre bisognava seguirlo bene tutto l'anno per capire che giocatore fosse,ma comunque la ligue1 non è un banco di prova attendibile per capire il valore di un giocatore.



Io insieme a qualche altro, non lo volevamo. Il giocatore è questo, non ha tecnica, o meglio ne ha poca, e non è la sua qualità migliore. C'è da dire che comunque mancini non lo sta sapendo sfruttare, perché in un centrocampo a due, accanto ad un regista sarebbe perfetto. Il ragazzo non è male, ma 40 mln non li vale nemmeno tra 10 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2016)

KONDOglianze


----------



## Marco23 (1 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Riprendo la discussione dall'altro topic e ti dico: se un giocatore è un gran giocatore, se un giocatore ha gli attributi sotto (e dovrebbe averli visto che è costato la bellezza di 35-40 milioni) emerge in qualsiasi contesto. Prendi il Jack Bonaventura della prima squadra di Milano. Lui è emerso in un Milan DISASTRATO e ne è diventato l'uomo migliore, ed è costato 7 milioni. Ad oggi, un Kucka qualsiasi, che non è un fenomeno, ed è costato 3 milioni, giganteggia nel peggior centrocampo della storia recente del Milan e a Kondocoso lo porta a scuola, lo va a prendere e gli fa pure il doposcuola.



Bonaventura sta giocando nel suo ruolo e gli stanno facendo fare cose che sa fare, mentre a kondogbia viene chiesto di impostare e fare la mezzala di corsa, quando invece dovrebbe essere messo a fare il mediano in un centrocampo a 2.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura sta giocando nel suo ruolo e gli stanno facendo fare cose che sa fare, mentre a kondogbia viene chiesto di impostare e fare la mezzala di corsa, quando invece dovrebbe essere messo a fare il mediano in un centrocampo a 2.



Perfetto, il problema non è Kondogbia ma il Finocchio che lo fa giocare mezzala nel 433. Giocatore pagato troppo a dir poco ma utilizzato malissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura sta giocando nel suo ruolo e gli stanno facendo fare cose che sa fare, mentre a kondogbia viene chiesto di impostare e fare la mezzala di corsa, quando invece dovrebbe essere messo a fare il mediano in un centrocampo a 2.



Ma quando mai? Kondogbia l'anno scorso ha fatto le migliori cose in un 4-1-4-1, giocando da mezzala. Anche se vai sui forum interisti leggerai che gioca malissimo da interno a 2 e che deve fare la mezzala.


----------



## Stex (4 Febbraio 2016)

A me non dispiace come sta giocando


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io insieme a qualche altro, non lo volevamo. Il giocatore è questo, non ha tecnica, o meglio ne ha poca, e non è la sua qualità migliore. C'è da dire che comunque mancini non lo sta sapendo sfruttare, perché in un centrocampo a due, accanto ad un regista sarebbe perfetto. Il ragazzo non è male, ma 40 mln non li vale nemmeno tra 10 anni.


non è che non ti credo ma postami 2 messaggi di gente che non voleva Kondogbia e ti do 100 euro


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> non è che non ti credo ma postami 2 messaggi di gente che non voleva Kondogbia e ti do 100 euro



Qualcuno c'era, me lo ricordo. Una minoranza ma lo dicevano.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2016)

Troppa fretta.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno c'era, me lo ricordo. Una minoranza ma lo dicevano.


senti profumo di soldi eh 
voglio i messaggi con la data


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> senti profumo di soldi eh
> voglio i messaggi con la data



Mi chiedi troppo. 

Però c'era anche chi diceva che era meglio pure quello che è andato al Porto.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedi troppo.
> 
> Però c'era anche chi diceva che era meglio pure quello che è andato al Porto.


Imbula c'era gente che pensava fosse una malattia


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedi troppo.
> 
> Però c'era anche chi diceva che era meglio pure quello che è andato al Porto.



Non avevo detto propriamente questo, ma penso ancora che potenzialmente sia più forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non avevo detto propriamente questo, ma penso ancora che potenzialmente sia più forte.



Beh non mi pare abbia brillato al Porto, tanto che l'hanno lasciato per una piccola plusvalenza, ma meglio di Kondogbia, credo.


----------



## Marco23 (4 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai? Kondogbia l'anno scorso ha fatto le migliori cose in un 4-1-4-1, giocando da mezzala. Anche se vai sui forum interisti leggerai che gioca malissimo da interno a 2 e che deve fare la mezzala.



Si ma comunque non gli chiedevano di impostare . da interno nell'Inter non ci ha ancora giocato


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Imbula c'era gente che pensava fosse una malattia



La stessa che aveva Traorè, era così magrolino poraccio.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> non è che non ti credo ma postami 2 messaggi di gente che non voleva Kondogbia e ti do 100 euro



allora, chiaramente se il milan l'avesse preso all'epoca nessuno penso avrebbe avuto da ridire, nemmeno io. Quello che però volevo sottolineare era che in molti pensavano che con lui si sarebbe potuto svoltare un centrocampo, mentre io e qualche altro sostenevamo che da solo non avrebbe potuto cambiare nulla, in quanto non è un centrocampista di qualità. SOttolineo inoltre come dicevo che non valeva 35 mln e mi fu detto che se pogba ne vale 70 e passa lui ne valeva come minimo 40. 

Detto questo, la mia personale visione sul giocatore è: ragazzo forte, da prendere, non più di 25 mln, e da affiancare ad un regista. Stop.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia...ontecarlo-vt29286-93.html?highlight=kondogbia

qui trovi un mio commento dove preferivo lasciarlo ai cugini... 
[MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] 
http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia...ontecarlo-vt29286-94.html?highlight=kondogbia
qui dove scrivo che secondo me non conviene svenarci per questo giocatore che non è rivera (cit). 
100 quindi?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedi troppo.
> 
> Però c'era anche chi diceva che era meglio pure quello che è andato al Porto.



è uno che paga?? o è come l'inter e i pagherò


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora, chiaramente se il milan l'avesse preso all'epoca nessuno penso avrebbe avuto da ridire, nemmeno io. Quello che però volevo sottolineare era che in molti pensavano che con lui si sarebbe potuto svoltare un centrocampo, mentre io e qualche altro sostenevamo che da solo non avrebbe potuto cambiare nulla, in quanto non è un centrocampista di qualità. SOttolineo inoltre come dicevo che non valeva 35 mln e mi fu detto che se pogba ne vale 70 e passa lui ne valeva come minimo 40.
> 
> Detto questo, la mia personale visione sul giocatore è: ragazzo forte, da prendere, non più di 25 mln, e da affiancare ad un regista. Stop.



Sai perché nessuno diceva nulla? perché in molti si aspettavano che sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente pure Witsel, quindi la combo cc tecnico + cc di sostanza non era certo da disprezzare, il problema fu il modo con cui non è arrivato ed è stata portata avanti quella trattativa, io personalmente avrei preferito prendere prima il belga, ma spendere 35 mln per Kondogbia (che ci stava rifiutando da giorni) stava diventando quasi inutile e dispendioso, in molti lo volevano quasi esclusivamente per inerzia di quelle due settimane in cui era vicinissimo ma alla fine della fiera ci siamo tolti dall'affare che poi si è rivelato il peggiore dell'estate.
E un'altra cosa, l'acquisto di Kondogbia da affiancare a Kovacic era un conto, l'acquisto di Kondogbia da affiancare a Guarin? Medel? Epic Broncovic? è un altro.
Un grazie quindi a _JMancano solo le visite mediche_ e a _Geffri Kondoglianze_ che dopo la telefonata del Mancio si è convinto ad evitarci il suo grosso pacco.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sai perché nessuno diceva nulla? perché in molti si aspettavano che sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente pure Witsel, quindi la combo cc tecnico + cc di sostanza non era certo da disprezzare, il problema fu il modo con cui non è arrivato ed è stata portata avanti quella trattativa, io personalmente avrei preferito prendere prima il belga, ma spendere 35 mln per Kondogbia (che ci stava rifiutando da giorni) stava diventando quasi inutile e dispendioso, in molti lo volevano quasi esclusivamente per inerzia di quelle due settimane in cui era vicinissimo ma alla fine della fiera ci siamo tolti dall'affare che poi si è rivelato il peggiore dell'estate.
> E un'altra cosa, l'acquisto di Kondogbia da affiancare a Kovacic era un conto, l'acquisto di Kondogbia da affiancare a Guarin? Medel? Epic Broncovic? è un altro.
> Un grazie quindi a _JMancano solo le visite mediche_ e a _Geffri Kondoglianze_ che dopo la telefonata del Mancio si è convinto ad evitarci il suo grosso pacco.



si concordo  detto questo, se ci fosse la possibilità lo prenderei comunque Kondocoso ma a cifre diverse, alla coco-seeodrf


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si concordo  detto questo, se ci fosse la possibilità lo prenderei comunque Kondocoso ma a cifre diverse, alla coco-seeodrf



Uno che ha scelto l'inter può starsene anche lì dov'è, non ci spenderei nemmeno 15 mln.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2016)

Questa stagione, comunque, è bugiarda sul valore di Kondogbia. L'Inter è una squadra costruita coi piedi e quindi un giocatore come Kondogbia, che non fa della tecnica la sua arma vincente, difficilmente può mettersi in mostra. Ripeto: Kondogbia ha bisogno di fare legna vicino ad un bravo regista o comunque in un centrocampo dove i compagni di reparto, tecnicamente, sono sensibilmente migliori di lui. In una squadra basata sulla palla lunga per gli attaccanti, dove il centrocampo viene saltato in blocca, finisce per confondersi nel canile dove ci sono altri cagnacci come Medel o Melo.


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa stagione, comunque, è bugiarda sul valore di Kondogbia. L'Inter è una squadra costruita coi piedi e quindi un giocatore come Kondogbia, che non fa della tecnica la sua arma vincente, difficilmente può mettersi in mostra. Ripeto: Kondogbia ha bisogno di fare legna vicino ad un bravo regista o comunque in un centrocampo dove i compagni di reparto, tecnicamente, sono sensibilmente migliori di lui. In una squadra basata sulla palla lunga per gli attaccanti, dove il centrocampo viene saltato in blocca, finisce per confondersi nel canile dove ci sono altri cagnacci come Medel o Melo.



Il bello è che avevano Kovacic, giocatore tecnicamente eccelso e lo hanno venduto per comprarsi il francese, tecnicamente meno eccelso ma più un giocatore di rottura, entrambi non sono riusciti ad ingranare in questa inter, chissà perché..


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia...ontecarlo-vt29286-93.html?highlight=kondogbia
> 
> qui trovi un mio commento dove preferivo lasciarlo ai cugini...
> [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]
> ...


Aspetta un attimo, che non valesse 40 cucuzze e che non fosse Rivera è dire una cosa ma se scrivi a febbraio che in estate non lo volevi mi pare un pò diverso.
Aggiungo che i messaggi li hai scritti quando c'era la possibilità che l'inter potesse fregarci il giocatore, aspetto da tenere in considerazione.

Se vuoi il centone devi essere più convincente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il bello è che avevano Kovacic, giocatore tecnicamente eccelso e lo hanno venduto per comprarsi il francese, tecnicamente meno eccelso ma più un giocatore di rottura, entrambi non sono riusciti ad ingranare in questa inter, chissà perché..


Io sono stra convinto che insieme avrebbero ingranato.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono stra convinto che insieme avrebbero ingranato.


Insieme l'Inter sarebbe fallita per i debiti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Insieme l'Inter sarebbe fallita per i debiti


Anche questo è vero. Infatti tra avere Kovacic e Medel, oppure Kondoglianze e Medel, meglio la prima soluzione.


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Insieme l'Inter sarebbe fallita per i debiti



Se non arrivano in Champions è un dramma, Kondogbia diventerà una bella gatta da pelare perché è probabile che provino a venderlo (e nessuno gli darà 20 mln per questi qui) come hanno fatto con Shaqiri senza perderci troppo e si troverebbero senza l'acquisto fregato al Milan, senza Kovavic e con un reparto mediocre e da rifare.
Situazione pessima, credo che venderanno Icardi nel caso finisse male.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se non arrivano in Champions è un dramma, Kondogbia diventerà una bella gatta da pelare perché è probabile che provino a venderlo (e nessuno gli darà 20 mln per questi qui) come hanno fatto con Shaqiri senza perderci troppo e si troverebbero senza l'acquisto fregato al Milan, senza Kovavic e con un reparto mediocre e da rifare.
> Situazione pessima, credo che venderanno Icardi nel caso finisse male.



Icardi è già venduto.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Aspetta un attimo, che non valesse 40 cucuzze e che non fosse Rivera è dire una cosa ma se scrivi a febbraio che in estate non lo volevi mi pare un pò diverso.
> Aggiungo che i messaggi li hai scritti quando c'era la possibilità che l'inter potesse fregarci il giocatore, aspetto da tenere in considerazione.
> 
> Se vuoi il centone devi essere più convincente



Allora sei come la sfinter con i pagherò  I messaggi li ho scritti in quel topic perché si parlava del duello Milan Inter, ma anche prima ero perplesso sull'operazione. Nel post sopra quello che hai citato ho spiegato il mio pensiero. Ribadisco, se fosse venuto non avrei mica detto alt fermi tutti siamo dei pazzi. Però ho sempre scritto che avrei preferito un altro giocatore piuttosto che lui. 

http://www.milanworld.net/contatto-...te-le-news-vt29024-3.html?highlight=kondogbia

ecco qui. E qui non si parlava ancora di Inter. 
sento profumo di verdoni


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Allora sei come la sfinter con i pagherò  I messaggi li ho scritti in quel topic perché si parlava del duello Milan Inter, ma anche prima ero perplesso sull'operazione. Nel post sopra quello che hai citato ho spiegato il mio pensiero. Ribadisco, se fosse venuto non avrei mica detto alt fermi tutti siamo dei pazzi. Però ho sempre scritto che avrei preferito un altro giocatore piuttosto che lui.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/contatto-...te-le-news-vt29024-3.html?highlight=kondogbia
> 
> ...



Praticamente tutti d'accordo che Kondogbia da solo non sarebbe stato questo grande colpaccio, lo si era capito già molto prima che saltassero fuori le prime notizie su Kondogbia vicinissimo ecc ecc.
L'esaltazione che si era creata nei tifosi dopo anni di P0 era tantissima, sfiderei chiunque a dire che non avrebbe preso Kondogbia per 30 mln e un cc di livello, era quello che si aspettavano tutti.
Quando poi è saltata fuori la voce che l'inter lo voleva e si stava creando una specie di teatrino a Montecarlo a certe cifre (cioè oltre 30 mln per un centrocampista con piedi discutibili) lo si è lasciato andare e tutti si sarebbero aspettati un cc tecnico (Witsel), arrivando Bertolacci l'esaltazione è pressoché finita.


----------



## Love (4 Febbraio 2016)

certo che se avessimo preso sia kondo che jackson..mamma mia..non oso immaginare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Praticamente tutti d'accordo che Kondogbia da solo non sarebbe stato questo grande colpaccio, lo si era capito già molto prima che saltassero fuori le prime notizie su Kondogbia vicinissimo ecc ecc.
> L'esaltazione che si era creata nei tifosi dopo anni di P0 era tantissima, sfiderei chiunque a dire che non avrebbe preso Kondogbia per 30 mln e un cc di livello, era quello che si aspettavano tutti.
> Quando poi è saltata fuori la voce che l'inter lo voleva e si stava creando una specie di teatrino a Montecarlo a certe cifre (cioè oltre 30 mln per un centrocampista con piedi discutibili) lo si è lasciato andare e tutti si sarebbero aspettati un cc tecnico (Witsel), arrivando Bertolacci l'esaltazione è pressoché finita.


Paradossalmente è stato meglio così che il trittico Martinez-Kondo-Ibra non sia venuto. Non tanto per lo svedese, quanto per i primi due.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Febbraio 2016)

Come ha già detto qualcuno, Kondocesso sembra il calciatore perfetto per ripetere le magiche emozioni di Pirlo-Guly(+soldi), Seedorf-Coco e Simic-Umit 

Kondo-Bertolacci?


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Allora sei come la sfinter con i pagherò  I messaggi li ho scritti in quel topic perché si parlava del duello Milan Inter, ma anche prima ero perplesso sull'operazione. Nel post sopra quello che hai citato ho spiegato il mio pensiero. Ribadisco, se fosse venuto non avrei mica detto alt fermi tutti siamo dei pazzi. Però ho sempre scritto che avrei preferito un altro giocatore piuttosto che lui.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/contatto-...te-le-news-vt29024-3.html?highlight=kondogbia
> 
> ...


Mi piace come ci provi ma non basta, io leggo: "se pensano però che con kondogbia il cc è sistemato faranno un grande errore...ci serve un regista. Il francese non lo è." 
Dove c'è scritto che non lo volevi?
Ti ripeto, dire che Kondocoso non bastava a sistemare il centrocampo è ben diverso da dire che non lo volevi 

Non hai speranza di trovare un messaggio dove qualcuno diceva di non volere espressamente Kondogbia


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Praticamente tutti d'accordo che Kondogbia da solo non sarebbe stato questo grande colpaccio, lo si era capito già molto prima che saltassero fuori le prime notizie su Kondogbia vicinissimo ecc ecc.
> L'esaltazione che si era creata nei tifosi dopo anni di P0 era tantissima, sfiderei chiunque a dire che non avrebbe preso Kondogbia per 30 mln e un cc di livello, era quello che si aspettavano tutti.
> Quando poi è saltata fuori la voce che l'inter lo voleva e si stava creando una specie di teatrino a Montecarlo a certe cifre (cioè oltre 30 mln per un centrocampista con piedi discutibili) lo si è lasciato andare e tutti si sarebbero aspettati un cc tecnico (Witsel), arrivando Bertolacci l'esaltazione è pressoché finita.


tu si che sei uno che meriterebbe 100 euro


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come ha già detto qualcuno, Kondocesso sembra il calciatore perfetto per ripetere le magiche emozioni di Pirlo-Guly(+soldi), Seedorf-Coco e Simic-Umit
> 
> Kondo-Bertolacci?



Beh Pirlo e Seedorf avevano un'altra carriera/avevano fatto vedere altro talento.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come ha già detto qualcuno, Kondocesso sembra il calciatore perfetto per ripetere le magiche emozioni di Pirlo-Guly(+soldi), Seedorf-Coco e Simic-Umit
> 
> Kondo-Bertolacci?



Credo abbiano imparato la lezione, però magari..


----------



## Marco23 (5 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il bello è che avevano Kovacic, giocatore tecnicamente eccelso e lo hanno venduto per comprarsi il francese, tecnicamente meno eccelso ma più un giocatore di rottura, entrambi non sono riusciti ad ingranare in questa inter, chissà perché..



Bah, non mi sembra che kovacic abbia una tecnica eccelsa. ha una buona tecnica palla al piede( che tra l'altro possiede anche kondogbia) e nient'altro.

Comunque anche imbula è forte


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Mi piace come ci provi ma non basta, io leggo: "se pensano però che con kondogbia il cc è sistemato faranno un grande errore...ci serve un regista. Il francese non lo è."
> Dove c'è scritto che non lo volevi?
> Ti ripeto, dire che Kondocoso non bastava a sistemare il centrocampo è ben diverso da dire che non lo volevi
> 
> Non hai speranza di trovare un messaggio dove qualcuno diceva di non volere espressamente Kondogbia


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2016)

E' veramente un giocatore da compitino svolto male.
Tutte le volte che l'ho visto mi è sembrato goffo e impacciatissimo, quando porta palla (tipo Kucka) è macchinosissimo e non ha nemmeno il piede per servire un assist o che altro, a parte un semplice rasoterra, tipo ieri, con la difesa schierata malissimo che peggio non si può.
Spendere quei soldi per questo qui significa ammazzarsi, a fine anno se non raggiungono la Champions cercheranno di venderlo e questo è un problema perché lui doveva essere il punto di riferimento in mezzo.. pure se lo tenessero sarebbe sempre il solito giocatore poco motivato e con l'aria di uno a cui frega meno di 0.
Mai fidarsi dei giocatori di colore, francesi e che fanno un anno buono in quel campionato, al 90% sono pippazze assolute a cui manca proprio la personalità.
Ieri quando è andato a protestare a fine partita beccandosi il rosso faceva tenerezza, una partita in cui mancano 2 rigori per la Fiorentina e nel secondo tempo non l'hanno mai vista.. peccato perché per certi versi sembrava dovesse indirizzarsi verso l'1-0 classico e sculato, stavolta però gli è andata male.

Ps: ma nessuno dice nulla degli ultimi minuti di partita? 
3 minuti di recupero, ora sicuramente fischierà dopo il rinvio di Tatarusanu al 93°spaccato, ma che si va avanti fino al 94°, palla che va in fallo laterale per l'inter, Zarate eroico va a prendere la palla per perdere tempo in mezzo a 3 interisti inviperiti che lo spingono e cercano di rimettere la palla in gioco , lui non ci sta e si getta addosso ad uno di loro (Murillo) stringedogli quella che pare essere la nuca di un nerazzurro con la mano, Mazzoleni ha la situazione sotto controllo del resto si è solo a 2 minuti oltre il recupero concesso, espulso! Zarate esce dal campo anzi no, l'inter cerca di battere la rimessa calciando una punizione (?!) è Medel sul pallone.. no aspetta Mazzoleni lo ferma perché Zarate è ancora in campo, guarda che è rimessa laterale (le vedi le braccia?), altro tempo perso e finalmente si può battere la rimessa.. prende qualche metro di troppo hey fermati devi ribattere più indietro, intanto lancia la palla della disperazione che viene calciata via quando ormai è il 96°.. battuta la rimessa la partita è finita dopo 3 minuti di nulla 
Mi immagino gli interisti che volevano che si giocasse ancora ma purtroppo non c'è stato nulla da fare  si sono dovuti sorbire un teatrino eccezionale.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' veramente un giocatore da compitino svolto male.
> Tutte le volte che l'ho visto mi è sembrato goffo e impacciatissimo, quando porta palla (tipo Kucka) è macchinosissimo e non ha nemmeno il piede per servire un assist o che altro, a parte un semplice rasoterra, tipo ieri, con la difesa schierata malissimo che peggio non si può.
> Spendere quei soldi per questo qui significa ammazzarsi, a fine anno se non raggiungono la Champions cercheranno di venderlo e questo è un problema perché lui doveva essere il punto di riferimento in mezzo.. pure se lo tenessero sarebbe sempre il solito giocatore poco motivato e con l'aria di uno a cui frega meno di 0.
> Mai fidarsi dei giocatori di colore, francesi e che fanno un anno buono in quel campionato, al 90% sono pippazze assolute a cui manca proprio la personalità.
> Ieri quando è andato a protestare a fine partita beccandosi il rosso faceva tenerezza, una partita in cui mancano 2 rigori per la Fiorentina e nel secondo tempo non l'hanno mai vista.. peccato perché per certi versi sembrava dovesse indirizzarsi verso l'1-0 classico e sculato, stavolta però gli è andata male.



Ieri ha fatto meglio del solito, ma si vede proprio che non ha personalità: si limita al compitino, di sgroppate alla 'Kucka' che sembravano essere il suo punto di forza ne fa sì e no un paio a partita e rischia sempre di perdere il pallone. La cosa che però mi ha più impressionato in negativo è che questo è tutt'altro che un incontrista: quando si trova a fronteggiare un giocatore e viene saltato anziché rincorrerlo resta fermo e passeggia, poi tatticamente è davvero inutile, non sa coprire per nulla lo spazio alle sue spalle, non capisce proprio dove posizionarsi. In fase di possesso gioca totalmente sotto ritmo e perde diversi tempi di gioco prima di provare la giocata, insomma per ora un pacco, ma secondo me in questo ha influito molto l'allenatore, con Mihajlovic avremmo visto un altro giocatore.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh Pirlo e Seedorf avevano un'altra carriera/avevano fatto vedere altro talento.



seedorf sicuramente, pirlo invece era ancora acerbo, almeno fino a quella stagione, grandi stagioni aReggio Calabria e a Brescia, ma è definitivamente esploso con Ancelotti... fino a quel momento era una mezza scommessa, nonostante il talento fosse già evidente.

tornando a Kondogbia, credo non si sia inserito per problemi interni allo spogliatoio, non sono mai state rose e fiori nell'ambiente inter, il tutto era un po mascherato dalle vittorie del girone d'andata, ma ora è evidente più che mai, uno scambio con Bertolacci o Montolivo lo farei di corsa, ma forse chiedo troppo


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tornando a Kondogbia, credo non si sia inserito per problemi interni allo spogliatoio, non sono mai state rose e fiori nell'ambiente inter, il tutto era un po mascherato dalle vittorie del girone d'andata, ma ora è evidente più che mai, uno scambio con Bertolacci o Montolivo lo farei di corsa, ma forse chiedo troppo



Secondo me l'anno prossimo, a meno di smobilitazione vera, gli daranno un'altra chance e se fallirà pure quella lo venderanno e lì bisognerebbe fiondarcisi.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'anno prossimo, a meno di smobilitazione vera, gli daranno un'altra chance e se fallirà pure quella lo venderanno e lì bisognerebbe fiondarcisi.



è stato un investimento troppo importante, è anche vero che fin'ora ha davvero deluso molto, secondo in caso di buone offerta (non credo inferiore ai 22-25) lo cederanno per non rischiare che si svaluti troppo


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è stato un investimento troppo importante, è anche vero che fin'ora ha davvero deluso molto, secondo in caso di buone offerta (non credo inferiore ai 22-25) lo cederanno per non rischiare che si svaluti troppo



Vendere Kondogbia significa poi spendere gli stessi soldi (o pochi meno) per prenderne uno più utile/forte.
Col senno di poi facevano meglio a tenersi Kovacic, spedire la marmaglia che avevano in mezzo e comprare a poco una scommessa o 2 in mezzo (pure Kucka sarebbe andato benissimo), invece hanno reinvestito gli stessi soldi per un cc che, non avendo qualità, avrebbe faticato anche più di Kovacic gli ultimi anni.
E' stata una pessima scelta, avessero tenuto il croato invece sarebbe stata una scommessa giusta da fare infatti ricordo che quando lo hanno preso si parlava di centrocampo di livello proprio perché ancora non avevano venduto l'altro.
L'inter ha fatto un mercato estivo "importante" perché questo doveva essere l'anno del terzo posto, introiti maggiori e più spazio di manovra nel mercato, hanno preso un rischio bello grosso però finché le cose reggevano hanno sculato fino a dicembre, poi sono venuti fuori i reali valori di una squadra che sono anni che è messa peggio di noi provando a fare qualcosa, figuriamoci se si fossero seduti a guardare gli altri come noi negli ultimi anni.
Questi sono scoppiati eh, pure noi con qualche punto in più saremmo a pari punti/sopra di loro, una squadra che è campione di inverno e finisce fuori dalle prime 3 significa che è stato solo un bluff.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> seedorf sicuramente, pirlo invece era ancora acerbo, almeno fino a quella stagione, grandi stagioni aReggio Calabria e a Brescia, ma è definitivamente esploso con Ancelotti... fino a quel momento era una mezza scommessa, nonostante il talento fosse già evidente.
> 
> 
> tornando a Kondogbia, credo non si sia inserito per problemi interni allo spogliatoio, non sono mai state rose e fiori nell'ambiente inter, il tutto era un po mascherato dalle vittorie del girone d'andata, ma ora è evidente più che mai, uno scambio con Bertolacci o Montolivo lo farei di corsa, ma forse chiedo troppo




Non era esploso ma era considerato comunque come uno dei migliori talenti italini, tecnicamente parlando.



wfiesso ha scritto:


> è stato un investimento troppo importante, è anche vero che fin'ora ha davvero deluso molto, secondo in caso di buone offerta (non credo inferiore ai 22-25) lo cederanno per non rischiare che si svaluti troppo



Pure per me, magari in Inghilterra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Febbraio 2016)

per sky , il migliore in campo contro la Giuve :fama: .... e menomale. hahahahah .. 

comunque a più di metà campionato ribadisco la mia idea.. l'abbiamo scampata bella.. questo è un giocatore mediocrissimo da massimo 10 milioni ma massimo... 

come Cessolacci ... giocatori valutati almeno il doppio del valore reale .


----------



## addox (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri l'ho osservato durante la partita, si nasconde durante il gioco, cosa gravissima se giochi in quella posizione. Giocatore, ad oggi, mediocre e senza personalità.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri secondo me ha giocato bene, specialmente nel primo tempo. Tecnicamente non ha sbagliato nulla, ha difeso bene il pallone, ha provato qualche incursione palla al piede alla 'Kucka', però spesso sbaglia i tempi di gioco, gioca sotto ritmo e soprattutto quando perde il pallone o quando viene affrontato uno contro uno si fa sempre saltare e non rincorre mai l'avversario, a questo punto non so neanche se si può definire incontrista.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Febbraio 2016)

E' proprio mediocre..prima di fare un passaggio a due metri tocca la palla 15 volte..tra l'altro e' mono piede..bidone dell'anno


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Io davvero non capisco come qualcuno possa spendere 40 mln per un giocatore totalmente privo di classe, totalmente privo di eleganza nei movimenti, totalmente incapace di usare il piede destro.

Passi noi tifosi che non lo facciamo di lavoro, ma chi l'ha visto svariate volte come fa a spendere su di lui?!

Questo è scarso proprio. L'abbiamo scampata.


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io davvero non capisco come qualcuno possa spendere 40 mln per un giocatore totalmente privo di classe, totalmente privo di eleganza nei movimenti, totalmente incapace di usare il piede destro.
> 
> Passi noi tifosi che non lo facciamo di lavoro, ma chi l'ha visto svariate volte come fa a spendere su di lui?!
> 
> Questo è scarso proprio. L'abbiamo scampata.


pensa che se tutto fosse andato come previsto il Gallo avrebbe speso circa 75 mln per la coppia J.Martinez-Kondogbia


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io davvero non capisco come qualcuno possa spendere 40 mln per un giocatore totalmente privo di classe, totalmente privo di eleganza nei movimenti, totalmente incapace di usare il piede destro.
> 
> Passi noi tifosi che non lo facciamo di lavoro, ma chi l'ha visto svariate volte come fa a spendere su di lui?!
> 
> Questo è scarso proprio. L'abbiamo scampata.



Probabilmente il gallo aveva visto solo le partite che avevo visto io..cioè quella in champions con l'arsenal e quelle con la Juve dove sembrava un Giocatorone.. O forse neppure quelle..


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Benissimo così, il Milan aveva dato l'idea di averlo già preso per certe cifre e l'inter, o meglio Mancini, si sono sentiti in dovere di rovinarsi completamente per averlo.
Si parlava di centrocampo interista fenomenale a inizio stagione, pieno di tecnica, poi vai a vedere la partita di ieri e sono 3 incontristi perlopiù scarsi e monodimensionali, se Kondogbia avesse un po' di classe si esalterebbe lì in mezzo invece fa il suo compitino e mi dà pure l'idea di essere completamente disinteressato.
Però si è impegnato ieri, un altro di quei giocatori che appena arriva il big match trovano le motivazioni per correre e la domenica dopo si fanno espellere a partita finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io davvero non capisco come qualcuno possa spendere 40 mln per un giocatore totalmente privo di classe, totalmente privo di eleganza nei movimenti, totalmente incapace di usare il piede destro.
> 
> Passi noi tifosi che non lo facciamo di lavoro, ma chi l'ha visto svariate volte come fa a spendere su di lui?!
> 
> Questo è scarso proprio. L'abbiamo scampata.


Commento ingenerosissimo. Kondogbia è un giocatore difensivo, un incontrista e su questo ci siamo; che non valga la pena spendere 40 milioni su un giocatore di questo tipo, specialmente se il sacrificato è Kovacic, pure ci siamo, però non si può dire che sia scarso. 
Kondogbia davanti alla difesa, in un centrocampo a tre, con due mezz'ali di qualità ci sta alla grande, idem affiancato da un regista, davanti alla difesa, a due. Ci sta perché in fase di costruzione non è da buttare, dato che è capace di giocare sul corto a due tocchi, però naturalmente non gli si può chiedere il lancio lungo, il cambio di gioco o il filtrante: quello dovrà farlo necessariamente un regista puro posto al suo fianco. 
In compenso Kondogbia ha una fisicità rara che potenzialmente potrebbe renderlo uno dei migliori centrocampisti difensivi del mondo, ma per quello c'è bisogno che sia affiancato da gente di qualità, perché il regista brilla sempre di luce propria, mentre l'incontrista brilla per forza di cosa di luce riflessa. All'Inter è normale che faccia una brutta figura perché paradossalmente a centrocampo è proprio quello dotato di più tecnica. 
Io vorrei vedere se Busquets non giocasse con Iniesta, se Marchisio non giocasse con Pogba, se Matic non giocasse con Fabregas, se Motta non giocasse con Verratti e, al contrario, giocassero con Melo e Medel che figura farebbero.


----------



## davoreb (29 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Commento ingenerosissimo. Kondogbia è un giocatore difensivo, un incontrista e su questo ci siamo; che non valga la pena spendere 40 milioni su un giocatore di questo tipo, specialmente se il sacrificato è Kovacic, pure ci siamo, però non si può dire che sia scarso.
> Kondogbia davanti alla difesa, in un centrocampo a tre, con due mezz'ali di qualità ci sta alla grande, idem affiancato da un regista, davanti alla difesa, a due. Ci sta perché in fase di costruzione non è da buttare, dato che è capace di giocare sul corto a due tocchi, però naturalmente non gli si può chiedere il lancio lungo, il cambio di gioco o il filtrante: quello dovrà farlo necessariamente un regista puro posto al suo fianco.
> In compenso Kondogbia ha una fisicità rara che potenzialmente potrebbe renderlo uno dei migliori centrocampisti difensivi del mondo, ma per quello c'è bisogno che sia affiancato da gente di qualità, perché il regista brilla sempre di luce propria, mentre l'incontrista brilla per forza di cosa di luce riflessa. All'Inter è normale che faccia una brutta figura perché paradossalmente a centrocampo è proprio quello dotato di più tecnica.
> Io vorrei vedere se Busquets non giocasse con Iniesta, se Marchisio non giocasse con Pogba, se Matic non giocasse con Fabregas, se Motta non giocasse con Verratti e, al contrario, giocassero con Melo e Medel che figura farebbero.



Hai in parte ragione ma sinceramente ci si aspettava tutti molto di più da Kondogbia, io pensavo dal poco che lo avevo visto che fosse un incontrista molto più forte e dominante e che avesse un cambio di passo più spiccato per far ripartire l'azione.

Per me è penalizzato più che dai compagni dall'allenatore che ha dato zero gioco alla squadra, un esempio è il limitato Kucka che in un contesto che funziona sta facendo bene e mostrando le sue qualità senza avere vicino il Verratti o l'Iniesta della situzione ma un branco di sparpari e buoni giocatori che pero sanno cosa fare in campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Hai in parte ragione ma sinceramente ci si aspettava tutti molto di più da Kondogbia, io pensavo dal poco che lo avevo visto che fosse un incontrista molto più forte e dominante e che avesse un cambio di passo più spiccato per far ripartire l'azione.
> 
> Per me è penalizzato più che dai compagni dall'allenatore che ha dato zero gioco alla squadra, un esempio è il limitato Kucka che in un contesto che funziona sta facendo bene e mostrando le sue qualità senza avere vicino il Verratti o l'Iniesta della situzione ma un branco di sparpari e buoni giocatori che pero sanno cosa fare in campo.


Sono d'accordo: oltre ad essere penalizzato dalla povertà tecnica dei compagni, è penalizzato anche da un allenatore che fa giocare completamente a caso la sua squadra. L'esempio di Kucka è ottimo: immagina Kondogbia al Milan... al contrario di quanto si dice nel topic, probabilmente, sarebbe stato meglio per lui e per noi venire al Milan che andare all'Inter.
Per quanto riguarda l'hype generatosi nei suoi confronti non è colpa sua, perché chi lo conosceva sul serio sapeva che un giocatore come lui non ti avrebbe cambiato la squadra e invece ci hanno montato un teatrino, l'hanno pagato 40 milioni e l'hanno fatto saltare con la maglietta.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ma non scherziamo...mediocre è dire poco. In ogni caso paragonarlo a Busquets è una bestemmia calcistica gravissima.


----------



## koti (29 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo: oltre ad essere penalizzato dalla povertà tecnica dei compagni, è penalizzato anche da un allenatore che fa giocare completamente a caso la sua squadra. L'esempio di Kucka è ottimo: immagina Kondogbia al Milan... al contrario di quanto si dice nel topic, probabilmente, sarebbe stato meglio per lui e per noi venire al Milan che andare all'Inter.
> Per quanto riguarda l'hype generatosi nei suoi confronti non è colpa sua, perché chi lo conosceva sul serio sapeva che un giocatore come lui non ti avrebbe cambiato la squadra e invece ci hanno montato un teatrino, l'hanno pagato 40 milioni e l'hanno fatto saltare con la maglietta.


Kucka ha fatto meglio di Kondogbia anche quando la squadra non girava per niente (girone d'andata).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Kucka ha fatto meglio di Kondogbia anche quando la squadra non girava per niente (girone d'andata).


Sono d'accordo, quindi vuoi dire che Kondogbia si sarebbe dovuto distinguere lo stesso?


----------



## kolao95 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Commento ingenerosissimo. Kondogbia è un giocatore difensivo, un incontrista e su questo ci siamo; che non valga la pena spendere 40 milioni su un giocatore di questo tipo, specialmente se il sacrificato è Kovacic, pure ci siamo, però non si può dire che sia scarso.
> Kondogbia davanti alla difesa, in un centrocampo a tre, con due mezz'ali di qualità ci sta alla grande, idem affiancato da un regista, davanti alla difesa, a due. Ci sta perché in fase di costruzione non è da buttare, dato che è capace di giocare sul corto a due tocchi, però naturalmente non gli si può chiedere il lancio lungo, il cambio di gioco o il filtrante: quello dovrà farlo necessariamente un regista puro posto al suo fianco.
> In compenso Kondogbia ha una fisicità rara che potenzialmente potrebbe renderlo uno dei migliori centrocampisti difensivi del mondo, ma per quello c'è bisogno che sia affiancato da gente di qualità, perché il regista brilla sempre di luce propria, mentre l'incontrista brilla per forza di cosa di luce riflessa. All'Inter è normale che faccia una brutta figura perché paradossalmente a centrocampo è proprio quello dotato di più tecnica.
> Io vorrei vedere se Busquets non giocasse con Iniesta, se Marchisio non giocasse con Pogba, se Matic non giocasse con Fabregas, se Motta non giocasse con Verratti e, al contrario, giocassero con Melo e Medel che figura farebbero.



Con Kondogbia davanti alla difesa prendi le imbarcate perché tatticamente è una sega, sbaglia spesso i tempi della pressione, non ha senso della posizione e lascerebbe voragini se giocasse mediano, a ciò aggiungici che spesso quando viene saltato resta fermo e non rincorre mai il suo diretto avversario. Anche giocando da interno in un centrocampo a 2 l'ho visto spesso in difficoltà quest'anno, anzi direi che il ruolo in cui l'ho visto meglio, che poi è anche quello nel quale giocava a Montecarlo, è quello di mezzala sinistra nel centrocampo a 3, però anche lì se vai a vedere è limitato: non ha tiro, non ha inserimento. Che poi che Mancini sia una capra e che gli stia rendendo la vita difficile non lo metto in dubbio.
Comunque mi tengo Kucka tutta la vita tra i due. Avesse 2-3 anni in meno..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con Kondogbia davanti alla difesa prendi le imbarcate perché tatticamente è una sega, sbaglia spesso i tempi della pressione, non ha senso della posizione e lascerebbe voragini se giocasse mediano, a ciò aggiungici che spesso quando viene saltato resta fermo e non rincorre mai il suo diretto avversario. Anche giocando da interno in un centrocampo a 2 l'ho visto spesso in difficoltà quest'anno, anzi direi che il ruolo in cui l'ho visto meglio, che poi è anche quello nel quale giocava a Montecarlo, è quello di mezzala sinistra nel centrocampo a 3, però anche lì se vai a vedere è limitato: non ha tiro, non ha inserimento. Che poi che Mancini sia una capra e che gli stia rendendo la vita difficile non lo metto in dubbio.
> Comunque mi tengo Kucka tutta la vita tra i due. Avesse 2-3 anni in meno..


Praticamente non può giocare da nessuna parte... no, non sono per niente d'accordo. Ti basi sul Kondogbia visto all'Inter che è esattamente il giocatore che hai descritto; io mi baso sulle migliori qualità di Kondogbia che non sono per niente messe in risalto.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praticamente non può giocare da nessuna parte... no, non sono per niente d'accordo. Ti basi sul Kondogbia visto all'Inter che è esattamente il giocatore che hai descritto; io mi baso sulle migliori qualità di Kondogbia che non sono per niente messe in risalto.



Sìsì, parlavo del Kondo visto all'Inter. La Ligue 1 non la seguo abitualmente, quindi non ti so dire come giocasse lo scorso anno. Anche in CL l'ho seguito poco. 
Comunque mi piacerebbe vederlo con un allenatore serio per dare un giudizio definitivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sìsì, parlavo del Kondo visto all'Inter. La Ligue 1 non la seguo abitualmente, quindi non ti so dire come giocasse lo scorso anno. Anche in CL l'ho seguito poco.
> Comunque mi piacerebbe vederlo con un allenatore serio per dare un giudizio definitivo.


Ti ripeto: io lo vedo benissimo come baluardo davanti alla difesa, o a due o a tre, purché al suo fianco giochi gente col fosforo. All'Inter è lui il più tecnico, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto: io lo vedo benissimo come baluardo davanti alla difesa, o a due o a tre, purché al suo fianco giochi gente col fosforo. *All'Inter è lui il più tecnico, rendiamoci conto.*



Ed è bello così.
Comunque quando tu sostituisci un giocatore come Kovacic e spendi una marea di soldi per avere un giocatore come Kondogbia, pagato come se fosse il miglior incontrista della storia, senza accorgerti che ti manca la qualità beh ti meriti questo e altro.
L'inter se non va in Champions è messa veramente male, avevano fatto un mercato importante e da gasati, battuto il Milan di Bee a giugno, Kondogbia, nuovi innesti di qua e di là, noi pigliamo Ljiaic e quelli pigliano lo scarso Kucka, ma dove li trovano i soldi per pagarsi l'ultimo mercato? che fanno vendono Kondogbia e ne pigliano un altro? l'anno scorso hanno usato l'unico buono per rifarsi la squadra, gira peggio, quest'anno probabilmente saranno costretti a cedere uno tra Icardi e non so chi sinceramente, forse lo sloveno che va per i 32.
Avrebbero bisogno di trovare 2 giocatori di qualità e quindi 2 scommesse riuscite per svoltare ma considerando che sono lì lì per fallire sotto tutti i punti di vista dovranno cedere per comprare e se rimane Mancini butterà dentro qualche altro attaccante a caso quando magari era meglio un Soriano da subito.
Il francese per me lo hanno già bruciato, non mi faccio ingannare dalla partita di ieri dove sembrava più sollazzato del solito visto che di fronte aveva Pogba e voleva mettersi in mostra, se prima di lui si era bruciato Kovacic non sorprende nemmeno (fosse per me Kovacic me lo farei dare in estate, 30-35 mln ce li metterei e sarebbe uno smacco grandissimo).


----------



## koti (29 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, quindi vuoi dire che Kondogbia si sarebbe dovuto distinguere lo stesso?


Si, intendevo dire che il contesto di squadra lo può giustificare fino ad un certo punto dato che un Kucka qualsiasi che gioca a fianco di cessi e in una squadra allo sbando rendeva comunque più di un giocatore che tu definisci "uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo in prospettiva". Poi credo anch'io che sia più forte di quello che ha fatto vedere all'Inter, ma... addirittura uno dei migliori al mondo? Ci vedi un potenziale così grosso in questo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Si, intendevo dire che il contesto di squadra lo può giustificare fino ad un certo punto dato che un Kucka qualsiasi che gioca a fianco di cessi e in una squadra allo sbando rendeva comunque più di un giocatore che tu definisci "uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo in prospettiva". Poi credo anch'io che sia più forte di quello che ha fatto vedere all'Inter, ma... addirittura uno dei migliori al mondo? Ci vedi un potenziale così grosso in questo?


Uno dei migliori al mondo tra gli incontristi, i mediani, i centrocampisti difensivi, scegli tu come definirlo. Non un migliore al mondo alla Pogba/Verratti/Alcantara, per intenderci. 
E comunque su quanto hanno fatto vedere Kucka e Kondogbia credo pesino le aspettative con le quali sono arrivate: da Kucka non ci si aspettava niente, perciò ha stupito; da Kondogbia ci si aspettava troppo, perciò sembra abbia fallito. Questo per dire che non credo che Kucka abbia brillato anche da solo in un centrocampo disastrato, a differenza di Kondogbia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ed è bello così.
> Comunque quando tu sostituisci un giocatore come Kovacic e spendi una marea di soldi per avere un giocatore come Kondogbia, pagato come se fosse il miglior incontrista della storia, senza accorgerti che ti manca la qualità beh ti meriti questo e altro.
> L'inter se non va in Champions è messa veramente male, avevano fatto un mercato importante e da gasati, battuto il Milan di Bee a giugno, Kondogbia, nuovi innesti di qua e di là, noi pigliamo Ljiaic e quelli pigliano lo scarso Kucka, ma dove li trovano i soldi per pagarsi l'ultimo mercato? che fanno vendono Kondogbia e ne pigliano un altro? l'anno scorso hanno usato l'unico buono per rifarsi la squadra, gira peggio, quest'anno probabilmente saranno costretti a cedere uno tra Icardi e non so chi sinceramente, forse lo sloveno che va per i 32.
> Avrebbero bisogno di trovare 2 giocatori di qualità e quindi 2 scommesse riuscite per svoltare ma considerando che sono lì lì per fallire sotto tutti i punti di vista dovranno cedere per comprare e se rimane Mancini butterà dentro qualche altro attaccante a caso quando magari era meglio un Soriano da subito.
> Il francese per me lo hanno già bruciato, non mi faccio ingannare dalla partita di ieri dove sembrava più sollazzato del solito visto che di fronte aveva Pogba e voleva mettersi in mostra, se prima di lui si era bruciato Kovacic non sorprende nemmeno (fosse per me Kovacic me lo farei dare in estate, 30-35 mln ce li metterei e sarebbe uno smacco grandissimo).


Sono d'accordo su tutto. Io però parlavo singolarmente di Kondogbia, non della situazione dell'Inter che è pietosa e anche peggiore della nostra.


----------



## Danielsan (29 Febbraio 2016)

Per me il fatto che Mancini sia li dal Gennaio scorso e non abbia ancora deciso come mettere in campo i giocatori nel lungo periodo lo paghi. Se cambi modulo ogni partita è normale che certe distanze tra i reparti o certe scalate puoi sbagliarle.
Sicuramente in questo Kondogbia qualcosa lo ha pagato. C'era un hype spaventoso su di lui,e si ritrova in una squadra dove una partita si e una no si cambia modulo e compagni di reparto, e dopo 2/3 partite sottotono viene panchinato, diciamo non il massimo come ambiente per poter lavorare bene. 
Ergo Mancini è una capra e godo per il francese che faceva il brillante coi giornalisti sulla scelta di andare all' Inter invece che al Milan.


----------



## Marco23 (29 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ed è bello così.
> Comunque quando tu sostituisci un giocatore come Kovacic e spendi una marea di soldi per avere un giocatore come Kondogbia, pagato come se fosse il miglior incontrista della storia, senza accorgerti che ti manca la qualità beh ti meriti questo e altro.
> L'inter se non va in Champions è messa veramente male, avevano fatto un mercato importante e da gasati, battuto il Milan di Bee a giugno, Kondogbia, nuovi innesti di qua e di là, noi pigliamo Ljiaic e quelli pigliano lo scarso Kucka, ma dove li trovano i soldi per pagarsi l'ultimo mercato? che fanno vendono Kondogbia e ne pigliano un altro? l'anno scorso hanno usato l'unico buono per rifarsi la squadra, gira peggio, quest'anno probabilmente saranno costretti a cedere uno tra Icardi e non so chi sinceramente, forse lo sloveno che va per i 32.
> Avrebbero bisogno di trovare 2 giocatori di qualità e quindi 2 scommesse riuscite per svoltare ma considerando che sono lì lì per fallire sotto tutti i punti di vista dovranno cedere per comprare e se rimane Mancini butterà dentro qualche altro attaccante a caso quando magari era meglio un Soriano da subito.
> Il francese per me lo hanno già bruciato, non mi faccio ingannare dalla partita di ieri dove sembrava più sollazzato del solito visto che di fronte aveva Pogba e voleva mettersi in mostra, se prima di lui si era bruciato Kovacic non sorprende nemmeno (fosse per me Kovacic me lo farei dare in estate, 30-35 mln ce li metterei e sarebbe uno smacco grandissimo).



Kovacic non ha più tecnica di kondogbia, forse sa far girare un po' meglio il pallone, ma nulla di così eclatante. comunque buona partita ieri... quando giocherà con una squadra con un regista esploderà


----------



## wildfrank (29 Febbraio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> ...godo per il francese che faceva il brillante coi giornalisti sulla scelta di andare all' Inter invece che al Milan.



Uuuuuhhh!!! non ha prezzo....quando saltellava; "chi non salta rossonero è.." Bèccati quel che ti capita....ben ti sta!


----------



## LukeLike (29 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Kovacic non ha più tecnica di kondogbia, forse sa far girare un po' meglio il pallone, ma nulla di così eclatante. comunque buona partita ieri... quando giocherà con una squadra con un regista esploderà



Kovacic non ha più tecnica di Kondogbia?
...oooook!


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Kovacic non ha più tecnica di kondogbia, forse sa far girare un po' meglio il pallone, ma nulla di così eclatante. comunque buona partita ieri... quando giocherà con una squadra con un regista esploderà



Prendere Kovacic per 30 mln (possibilissimo) in estate sarebbe un colpaccio altro che, giocatore forte e di talento, andato a Madrid che ha beccato la stagione storta (da quando hanno cacciato Carletto), malumori di Ronaldo, acquisti casuali in base a come tira il vento, poco spazio per Kovavic, si può vendere.
Il croato lo consiglierei all'inter, 30-35 mln e lo ricomprano, però prima devono rivendere il francese, Icardi, Handanovic, fallire e tirare fuori i soldi del Monopoli.


----------



## Marco23 (29 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Prendere Kovacic per 30 mln (possibilissimo) in estate sarebbe un colpaccio altro che, giocatore forte e di talento, andato a Madrid che ha beccato la stagione storta (da quando hanno cacciato Carletto), malumori di Ronaldo, acquisti casuali in base a come tira il vento, poco spazio per Kovavic, si può vendere.
> Il croato lo consiglierei all'inter, 30-35 mln e lo ricomprano, però prima devono rivendere il francese, Icardi, Handanovic, fallire e tirare fuori i soldi del Monopoli.



Lo vorresti al milan?


----------



## Danielsan (29 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> *Kovacic non ha più tecnica di kondogbia*, forse sa far girare un po' meglio il pallone, ma nulla di così eclatante. comunque buona partita ieri... quando giocherà con una squadra con un regista esploderà



C'è un abisso tra i due.


----------



## Marco23 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> C'è un abisso tra i due.



Bah, kovacic sa fare solo sgroppate inutili


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> *Kovacic non ha più tecnica di kondogbia*, forse sa far girare un po' meglio il pallone, ma nulla di così eclatante. comunque buona partita ieri... quando giocherà con una squadra con un regista esploderà



Dai, su. Il croato ha tutt'altro tocco di palla, tutt'altra visione di gioco. Kondocoso il destro equivale ad una gamba di legno, tanto non lo usa mai, il sinistro è una zappa.


----------



## Marco23 (1 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, su. Il croato ha tutt'altro tocco di palla, tutt'altra visione di gioco. Kondocoso il destro equivale ad una gamba di legno, tanto non lo usa mai, il sinistro è una zappa.



Ma dove che che avrebbe dimostrato visione di gioco? che poi, non fa passaggi più lunghi di 5 metri. Kondogbia ha un buona progressione in campo aperto e una grande qualità nel far ripartire l'azione


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma dove che che avrebbe dimostrato visione di gioco? che poi, non fa passaggi più lunghi di 5 metri. Kondogbia ha un buona progressione in campo aperto e una grande qualità nel far ripartire l'azione



Kondogbia?? ma quando mai. Tra l'altro è lento, non vince i contrasti, se perde la palla non rincorre l'avversario, davvero indolente come giocatore.


----------



## Marco23 (1 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Kondogbia?? ma quando mai. Tra l'altro è lento, non vince i contrasti, se perde la palla non rincorre l'avversario, davvero indolente come giocatore.



Tu ti stai basando su quello che sta facendo all'Inter, ma al siviglia e negli ultimi mesi al monaco ha dimostrato di avere quelle due qualità.


----------



## mr.wolf (1 Marzo 2016)

a me Kovacic non piace ma state veramente discutendo su chi ha più qualità tra lui e Kondocoso?....pazzesco


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma dove che che avrebbe dimostrato visione di gioco? che poi, non fa passaggi più lunghi di 5 metri. Kondogbia ha un buona progressione in campo aperto e una grande qualità nel far ripartire l'azione


----------



## Marco23 (1 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


>



Io mi baso su quello che ho visto al Siviglia ... E io non penso che un calciatore che gioca sempre a testa bassa, abbia una grande visione di gioco


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Io mi baso su quello che ho visto al Siviglia ... E io non penso che un calciatore che gioca sempre a testa bassa, abbia una grande visione di gioco



Non ti so cosa dire, abbiamo idee proprio agli antipodi, non si può nemmeno aprire una discussione su queste basi.


----------



## Marco23 (3 Marzo 2016)

Buona partita, spero che cambi squadra al più presto, perché come calciatore mi piace molto


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Buona partita, spero che cambi squadra al più presto, perché come calciatore mi piace molto



Ieri sera nel secondo tempo è cresciuto moltissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Io mi baso su quello che ho visto al Siviglia ... E io non penso che un calciatore che gioca sempre a testa bassa, abbia una grande visione di gioco


Siviglia? E forse hai visto un altro calciatore


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siviglia? E forse hai visto un altro calciatore


giocava al Siviglia prima del Monaco


----------



## Marco23 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siviglia? E forse hai visto un altro calciatore



Ma non sai che aveva giocato anche nel siviglia? giocava con Rakitic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> giocava al Siviglia prima del Monaco


Pensavo si riferisse a Kovacic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma non sai che aveva giocato anche nel siviglia? giocava con Rakitic


Pensavo si riferisse a Kovacic.


----------



## Marco23 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensavo si riferisse a Kovacic.



Mi riferisco a kovacic quando parlo della sua visione di gioco


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Marzo 2016)

Kovacic >>>>>>>> Kondogbia


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Kovacic >>>>>>>> Kondogbia



Bella lotta tra sopravvalutati..


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bella lotta tra sopravvalutati..



Sono d'accordo con te..entrambi lo sono..ma paragonarli secondo me non ha alcun senso..Kovacic e' discontinuo e sopravvalutato ma kondogbia non sa nemmeno cosa sia il calcio dai..un bidone pazzesco..e lo dico da uno che il 20 giugno con il suo mancato acquisto ha rischiato la depressione..


----------



## Jino (4 Marzo 2016)

Kovacic deve maturare, è giovane, ma la classe c'è. Il suo connazionale Modric ha cominciato a rendere ad alti livelli a 26-27 anni ad esempio. Prima era un talento che andava a sprazzi. 

Quindi calma.


----------



## Marco23 (4 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kovacic deve maturare, è giovane, ma la classe c'è. Il suo connazionale Modric ha cominciato a rendere ad alti livelli a 26-27 anni ad esempio. Prima era un talento che andava a sprazzi.
> 
> Quindi calma.



Bisogna anche dire che modric ha molto più talento


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche dire che modric ha molto più talento



Insomma dai, a vent'anni entrambi godevano della stessa considerazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te..entrambi lo sono..ma paragonarli secondo me non ha alcun senso..Kovacic e' discontinuo e sopravvalutato ma kondogbia non sa nemmeno cosa sia il calcio dai..un bidone pazzesco..e lo dico da uno che il 20 giugno con il suo mancato acquisto ha rischiato la depressione..


Certo, per quello che hanno fatto vedere hai ragione ma se guardiamo le loro potenzialità(e parliamo sempre di un 22enne e di un 23enne), possono diventare fortissimi, non forti.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2016)

Dai Kovacic è un'altra roba. In più gioca al Real. Non paragonabili


----------



## Marco23 (5 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Insomma dai, a vent'anni entrambi godevano della stessa considerazione.



Cioè, secondo me kovacic non ha il talento per fare passaggi di esterno di 30 metri


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Marzo 2016)

Kovacic è sopravvalutato di brutto secondo me. Non ha fisico, non ha l'assist vincente, non ha tiro. Ha una discreta visione di gioco e un dribbling accettabile. Non si sa nemmeno in che ruolo possa giocare senza far danni. Kondogbia è peggio di lui e pure di molto. Uno più sopravvalutato dell'altro.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Marzo 2016)

Ammetto di aver visto poche partite dell'Inter recentemente, ma Kondogbia non mi è sembrato così pessimo. Ovviamente niente che giustifichi una spesa di 30 e più milioni e niente che confermi le aspettative estive verso di lui, ma un discreto mediano. 

E' un giocatore su cui credo l'Inter faccia bene a puntare invece di scaricarlo, e non solo per tutelare l'investimento economico fatto.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ammetto di aver visto poche partite dell'Inter recentemente, ma Kondogbia non mi è sembrato così pessimo. Ovviamente niente che giustifichi una spesa di 30 e più milioni e niente che confermi le aspettative estive verso di lui, ma un discreto mediano.
> 
> E' un giocatore su cui credo l'Inter faccia bene a puntare invece di scaricarlo, e non solo per tutelare l'investimento economico fatto.



Ultimamente si è ripreso, sta facendo intravedere buone cose, però nei primi 5 mesi di stagione ha fatto piangere.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ammetto di aver visto poche partite dell'Inter recentemente, ma Kondogbia non mi è sembrato così pessimo. Ovviamente niente che giustifichi una spesa di 30 e più milioni e niente che confermi le aspettative estive verso di lui, ma un discreto mediano.
> 
> E' un giocatore su cui credo l'Inter faccia bene a puntare invece di scaricarlo, e non solo per tutelare l'investimento economico fatto.



Quello si..
Comunque ha le muovenze di un giocatore di basket.. si muove malissimo in campo 
E resta l'unico mediano al mondo che non recupera mai un pallone


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Cioè, secondo me kovacic non ha il talento per fare passaggi di esterno di 30 metri



Stai concentrando il ragionamento del gioco del calcio in una singola giocata il che è piuttosto banale. Kovacic in patria nutriva della stessa stima che nutriva Kovacic, la stessa che nutriva Alilovic (o come diavolo si scrive del Barca).


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma come ? Il nuovo Poppppà non è stato neanche convocato in nazionale ??


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Maggio 2016)

Ultimamente si stava riprendendo, per me la prossima stagione farà molto bene


PS: Mai capito sto fanatismo per Kovacic, un giocatore coi paraocchi


----------



## Sand (14 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente si è ripreso, sta facendo intravedere buone cose, però nei primi 5 mesi di stagione ha fatto piangere.



Ha fatto intravedere di valere mezzo Kucka.
Parlo di quando si è ripreso.


----------



## koti (26 Settembre 2016)

Che culo a non prenderlo, direi che dopo 1 anno e mezzo in cui fa vomitare lo possiamo dire.  (vabbè che al suo posto è arrivato Bertolacci, ma perlomeno è costato almeno una quindicina di milioni in meno)


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Che culo a non prenderlo, direi che dopo 1 anno e mezzo in cui fa vomitare lo possiamo dire.  (vabbè che al suo posto è arrivato Bertolacci, ma perlomeno è costato almeno una quindicina di milioni in meno)



a dire la verità, considerando lo stipendio, ci è costato sui 30/35 milioni in meno


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2016)

Ci è andata non bene, benissimo ragazzi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2016)

Fester l'Imperatore del mercato.
Aveva previsto tutto e l'ha lasciato all'Inter


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2016)

Quanto godo.

Il ricordo di lui che dopo aver firmato per noi è andato a saltare ai cori di quei minorati interisti. Quanto godo

Il prossimo step è un infortunio bello complicato ed un ritorno ancora più lento


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Settembre 2016)

Fa schifo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2016)

Che goduria, proprio non me l'aspettavo


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Settembre 2016)

Grazie Galliani


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2016)

un flop clamoroso


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Settembre 2016)

Un bidone epico

Godo


----------



## Reblanck (26 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fester l'Imperatore del mercato.
> Aveva previsto tutto e l'ha lasciato all'Inter



hahaha xD 

Cmq secondo me Kondogobia è bravo solo che non ha trovato l'ambiente per lui consono e secondo me non è un regista ma uno alla Kucka.


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Settembre 2016)

Si vedeva non fosse un fenomeno, impropriamente paragonato a pogba. Certo non si poteva pensare fosse così pippa


----------



## markjordan (26 Settembre 2016)

una pippa atomica


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Ottobre 2016)

Pacco di dimensioni monumentali...un mio amico interista teme che Gabigol faccia la stessa fine visto che tutto quello che toccano loro diventa m3rda


----------



## kolao95 (21 Novembre 2016)

Ma la corsetta sul gol di Suso mentre Bonaventura gli sfrecciava affianco?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2016)

A dir la verità ieri mi è sembrato in crescita, nel primo tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma la corsetta sul gol di Suso mentre Bonaventura gli sfrecciava affianco?



Bravo koala, quell'azione racchiude tutti i suoi limiti. Non ha cambio di passo e per giocare in mezzo al campo o sei veloce di gamba o lo sei di pensiero. Lui non è nè gattuso nè redondo ma un pacco colossale.
Credo siamo ai livelli del ramarro pancev, per chi lo ricorda.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo koala, quell'azione racchiude tutti i suoi limiti. Non ha cambio di passo e per giocare in mezzo al campo o sei veloce di gamba o lo sei di pensiero. Lui non è nè gattuso nè redondo ma un pacco colossale.
> Credo siamo ai livelli del ramarro pancev, per chi lo ricorda.



Il vero problema di questo ragazzo è che ama avere la palla tra i piedi mentre le uniche cose positive le sa fare quando la palla non ce l'ha. Secondo me è lui stesso a sopravvalutarsi, a voler fare cose che non sono nelle sue corde. Uno con le sue doti atletiche ha tutto per diventare un grandissimo recupera palloni, una diga. Ma il pallone lo lasci a chi lo sa trattare.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il vero problema di questo ragazzo è che ama avere la palla tra i piedi mentre le uniche cose positive le sa fare quando la palla non ce l'ha. Secondo me è lui stesso a sopravvalutarsi, a voler fare cose che non sono nelle sue corde. Uno con le sue doti atletiche ha tutto per diventare un grandissimo recupera palloni, una diga. Ma il pallone lo lasci a chi lo sa trattare.



Essere tecnici vuol dire saper giocare a un tocco, massimo due. Tra i professionisti nessuno ti concede il terzo tocco ma nemmeno in prima categoria perchè ti 'bruciano!!! Lui ci mette due tocchi per stopparla, due per sistemarla e nel frattempo..... la palla non c'è più o anche se ci fosse ha perso tre tempi di giocata. Deve comunque giocare quasi a ridosso di bordo capo, non sulla fascia ma comunque a metà strada perchè in mezzo al campo non è roba sua!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2016)

Che iper cesso , schivato il proiettile di un cm


----------



## Heaven (21 Novembre 2016)

Non riesco a spiegarmi l'involuzione di questo giocatore. Al Monaco era davvero forte, in Champions mi aveva impressionato, se non sbaglio era stato anche inserito nella top 11 ucl nel suo ultimo anno in Francia

All'Inter è davvero scarsissimo, mi fa pena a volte, sembra impegnarsi ma non c'è la fa. Ormai non credo si riprenda più, sarebbe meglio per lui e per l'Inter rinunciarci e separarsi


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi l'involuzione di questo giocatore. Al Monaco era davvero forte, in Champions mi aveva impressionato, se non sbaglio era stato anche inserito nella top 11 ucl nel suo ultimo anno in Francia
> 
> All'Inter è davvero scarsissimo, mi fa pena a volte, sembra impegnarsi ma non c'è la fa. Ormai non credo si riprenda più, sarebbe meglio per lui e per l'Inter rinunciarci e separarsi


con molto dolore


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2016)

40 sacchi gli è costato questo .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto le immagini dell amichevole ... Questo è forte forte ...poi , magari era l avversario ma quando uno è forte si vede e questo puzza di campionissimo lontano 10 Km ...



Emmmmm io si che me ne intendo di talenti 

Comunque a parte gli scherzi la prima volta che lo vidi giocare fece una partita mostruosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2016)

Pure io ero convinto che questo fosse destinato a ben altra carriera..aveva mostrato doti fisiche impressionanti unite a una tecnica tutto sommato non indecente..non avrei mai pensato che tatticamente potesse essere un simile somaro e che anche tecnicamente inserito in un campionato più quotato avrebbe fatto così fatica..

Mah..comunque sono certo che in premier lo possono piazzare ancora ad almeno 18 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io ero convinto che questo fosse destinato a ben altra carriera..aveva mostrato doti fisiche impressionanti unite a una tecnica tutto sommato non indecente..non avrei mai pensato che tatticamente potesse essere un simile somaro e che anche tecnicamente inserito in un campionato più quotato avrebbe fatto così fatica..
> 
> Mah..comunque sono certo che in premier lo possono piazzare ancora ad almeno 18 milioni



Ne perdono 20 però .


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne perdono 20 però .



Dipende dall'ammortamento..se messo a bilancio in 4 anni ne perdono molti meno..

Resta un pacco, ma pure noi con pentolacci che dovremo mandare via a zero non è che ci abbiamo fatto un grande affare..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Veramente osceno, un giocatore vergognoso a dir poco.
Ancora ringrazio Ausilio e Mancini.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo la Gazzetta a Gennaio parte. Addirittura per 22 milioni (chi è il pazzo che li sborsa?).

E' già tanto se riescono a darlo in prestito in qualche squadretta di Ligue 1 e pagandogli anche l'ingaggio.


Che bidonaccio che abbiamo scansato, che pacco!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

E io che lo credevo un campione


----------

